# Contest: Best looking bicycle! Enter your's now.



## yzfrr11

I think this will be a fun thread:

1) Post a picture of your bicycle. You may enter as many of your bicycles as you wish.

2) Indicate which bicycle you vote for (not your own). You may vote for more than one.

What are the criteria? What ever you think makes a bike aesthetically pleasing: color, size, proportions, set-up, components, lust factor, retro factor, brand, are perhaps some possible criteria suggestions.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Celeste, silver and simple. What more could you want? - TF


----------



## JaeP

*Plain Panasonic*

My daily commuter. I like it! Although I have two brake levers I only use the front caliper. I use the second "dummy" lever to help prevent my hands from slipping off the handlebar when I hit a bump in the road.


----------



## cdmc

Bikes are like baby's. Your own looks better than everyone elses. That said, there were some really sweet looking bikes on the post your bike thread.


----------



## jtompilot

There are lots of great looking bikes. Hard too pick one.......


----------



## SDizzle

I win.

<img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33643&stc=1'>

<img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33646&stc=1'>

<img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33647&stc=1'>

That first Bianchi came mighty close, though...


----------



## Andy M-S

I'm partial to my Kogswell. It's certainly in part the retrofactor, but mostly it's the fact that this is the most comfortable bike I've ever owned. On a ride last year someone was referring to a rider who hadn't shown up (the bike of the rider in in question had a curved seat tube) and said "You know, the one on the funky bike." At which point her companion pointed to me and said "But he's already here."

Bring on the noise. Bring on the funk.

I other news, I'm partial to Bianchis, having owned a few, and deep dish wheels...and that first one...I like it a lot.


----------



## ukiahb

*Tommasini Super Prestige.....*

with Chorus 10sp.....like Dorf411's Bottechia best so far, also bought my Tommasini frame from him last year FWIW, the fit wasn't right for him but works well for me


----------



## TurboTurtle

SDizzle said:


> I win. That first Bianchi came mighty close, though...


Get that thing built and we will see.  TF


----------



## Dorf411

*Luv my Bottecchia*

But still wish I had a Tommasini


----------



## iyeoh

Colnago Master Olympic (also known as Master Light) with Campagnolo Record 8 Speed ErgoPower. Selle Italia Novus Ferrari saddle. Cinelli XA stem and Giro d'Italia handlebars. Campagnolo Omega rims with Vittoria Corsa CX tubulars.


----------



## SDizzle

TurboTurtle said:


> Get that thing built and we will see.  TF


It's been built for months. I raced it at 24 Hrs of Moab. It's my rigid-SS-DH bike, and is as fast and punishing as it looks.

<img src='http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16217&stc=1'>


----------



## tommyboypdx

Its not complete yet (another week or so....) but here is my submission....


----------



## maui mike

*Here is my Stealthy 2005 Custom build Sworks*

14.5 lbs including cages and computer

Brakes	Zero Gravity
Frame	Sworks including seat post clamp
Front Dr	Ultegra
Rear Dr	Dura Ace
Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
Handlebar	Easton EC90
Chain	Sram pc89r
Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
Fork	Easton EC90 SLX - Cut
Seatpost	Easton EC70 - Cut
Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
Crankset	FSA Superlight
Bottom B	American Classis crmo
Pedals	Speedplay X1
Cassette	Dura Ace
Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
Tubes	Turbo light
Rimstrips	tape
Cables	Dura ace Standard
Cages	Carbon
Bar Tape	Cork Tape
Brake levers	Dura Ace
Crank bolts	FSA
Headset	Specialized carbon
headset cap & bolt	Specialized carbon
Headset spacers	FSA
Quick Release	AC


----------



## jtompilot

maui mike said:


> 14.5 lbs including cages and computer
> 
> Brakes	Zero Gravity
> Frame	Sworks including seat post clamp
> Front Dr	Ultegra
> Rear Dr	Dura Ace
> Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
> Handlebar	Easton EC90
> Chain	Sram pc89r
> Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
> Fork	Easton EC90 SLX - Cut
> Seatpost	Easton EC70 - Cut
> Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
> Crankset	FSA Superlight
> Bottom B	American Classis crmo
> Pedals	Speedplay X1
> Cassette	Dura Ace
> Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
> Tubes	Turbo light
> Rimstrips	tape
> Cables	Dura ace Standard
> Cages	Carbon
> Bar Tape	Cork Tape
> Brake levers	Dura Ace
> Crank bolts	FSA
> Headset	Specialized carbon
> headset cap & bolt	Specialized carbon
> Headset spacers	FSA
> Quick Release	AC


Sorry, disqualified for being to light.........


----------



## vonteity

Damn! Mine won't be in until Wednesday...

Can I enter it then?


----------



## jtompilot

Dorf411 you got my vote so far. What Tommasini are you wishing you still had?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Zoom Zoom!


----------



## atpjunkie

*mine look better en masse*

and how could I play favoites? they're like children


----------



## atpjunkie

*forgot*

the wives new ride. I think this is the prettiest. sorry no pix of my 80's Merckx Corsa or my custom trackie


----------



## Abaddon

*2004 Colnago Dream HP*

This new addition to the stable was born July 2, 2004. It would be redundant to say that I'm a proud father.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Tough choice but it's a LOOK  

As for someone elses bike, there is nothing sexier than a Celeste fixie...


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Very nice Nag! Congratulations!*



Abaddon said:


> This new addition to the stable was born July 2, 2004. It would be redundant to say that I'm a proud father.


I like the way you dressed her as well. It definately looks race ready-both light and stiff.I've got a Geo schemed Dream on order and have about the same choice of components being used. If you don't mind me asking-how much did it end up weighing? Thanks bro and enjoy!


----------



## kevinmcdade

Here is my 2005 Bianchi Pista fixie/SS and my LOOK KG281. 

Since I can't vote for my own, my pick for best looking bike is the first post by Turbo Turtle with the Bianchi fixie in Celeste. That is one sexy machine!!! I love the wheels.


----------



## LordofBrews

*My Six13*

Just picked up this beauty today!


----------



## Abaddon

*18.3 lbs with a digital scale.*



SPINDAWG said:


> I like the way you dressed her as well. It definately looks race ready-both light and stiff.I've got a Geo schemed Dream on order and have about the same choice of components being used. If you don't mind me asking-how much did it end up weighing? Thanks bro and enjoy!


It could be lighter but the bike is solid.

Abaddon


----------



## gibson

*Colnago Active*

Attached is my new bike. Rear tire is for trainer use only and old pedals until new ones are selected.

Colnago Active with Campy Centaur components.

Once the snow melts I'll be able to get the fit all dialed in just right.

Hard to beat the Bianchi in the first post. Total simplicity.


----------



## fastfullback

*I'll help you decide, atpjunkie*

I pick the Merckx you're using as support for cross bikes and spare wheels. Damn, man! Send her to me and I'll show her proper respect....

Overall, it's 1. turboturtle's bianchi 2. dorf's bottechia 3. sdizzle's starcruiser (I have a soft spot for rigid MTBs)


----------



## TurboTurtle

fastfullback said:


> (I have a soft spot for rigid MTBs)


Yeh, and that spot got softer and more sore every ride!  TF


----------



## fastfullback

*too true*



TurboTurtle said:


> Yeh, and that spot got softer and more sore every ride!  TF


Only bike I've ever bent the seat rails on... guess my kids are more of a miracle than I thought!


----------



## MDGColorado

*No fair! Italian bikes with chrome lugs*

 Especially red ones. How am I supposed to compete with those? Celeste Bianchis are no fair either.


----------



## Andor

*new ride*

New Ti Ride..

My vote is for that Panasonic up above.


----------



## colker1

1- torelli.. sorry bottechia fans but the torelli is all that w/ better tubing.
2- the panasonic.. i see those bianchis everywhere. an orange panasonic and fixed? oooh la la!
3- ok, the bottechia!


----------



## Dorf411

jtompilot said:


> Dorf411 you got my vote so far. What Tommasini are you wishing you still had?


Well, I would have the one above it by Ukiahb it had not been too small. I am still searching for a good deal on one that is large enough. If I wanted one bad enough I would just order a Techno but nearly $2000 for a frame/fork is holding me back.


----------



## technocycle

*Is that safe???*



gibson said:


> Attached is my new bike. Rear tire is for trainer use only and old pedals until new ones are selected.
> 
> Colnago Active with Campy Centaur components.
> 
> Once the snow melts I'll be able to get the fit all dialed in just right.
> 
> Hard to beat the Bianchi in the first post. Total simplicity.



How can you take a turn with all those spacers??


----------



## gibson

*Ice is the real danger right now*



technocycle said:


> How can you take a turn with all those spacers??


Awaiting thaw on roads and improved flexibility after the winter before fine tuning. No turning required whilst riding in the basement.  

Noticed lots of good comments on boards re: spacers that I'll read.


----------



## jtompilot

I have to agree that the Italians have everyone else beat hands down. Its not even close.
Bottechia
Torelli
Colnago's
Tommasini's


----------



## technocycle

*How Then There Elbows....*



gibson said:


> Awaiting thaw on roads and improved flexibility after the winter before fine tuning. No turning required whilst riding in the basement.
> 
> Noticed lots of good comments on boards re: spacers that I'll read.


Hope Then There Elbows Don't Hurt From Being So High...


----------



## johngfoster

*Yes, I know it's a Trek*

It seems the prevaling taste in this thread is for Continental fare. However, irrespective of the generic factor, I still think she's beautiful, and she's all mine and I'm not sharing:

Trek Madone 5.2 in Postal livery

As for someone else steed: Abaddon's Colnago gets my 1st pick. Bocephus Jones II cruiser is also pretty slick


----------



## gibson

*Pictures of your Dream?*

Got any pictures of your dream? I'd like to see how you have it set up.


----------



## fastfullback

*very nice bike, nothing to apologize for.*



johngfoster said:


> It seems the prevaling taste in this thread is for Continental fare. However, irrespective of the generic factor, I still think she's beautiful, and she's all mine and I'm not sharing:
> 
> Trek Madone 5.2 in Postal livery
> 
> As for someone else steed: Abaddon's Colnago gets my 1st pick. Bocephus Jones II cruiser is also pretty slick


that's the beauty of bikes... they're a personal thing. And personally, that old Panasonic up high is growing on me.


----------



## Jowan

*How about going Dutch..*

This is my retro styled Zieleman. Steel, build in Amsterdam with columbus MS tubing. Campy Record 10 speed, Mavic Ksyriums. 

My vote goes to the Torelli, I would love to see that bike finished! 
2 panasonic, 3 the chrome bianchi pista. 

Jowan


----------



## rufus

an attempt to rival the Torelli.


----------



## tommyboypdx

rufus said:


> an attempt to rival the Torelli.



Mmmmm. I've already decided that if Mondonico does another fitting tour of the states, I'm gonna order a Foco or UltraFoco. It'll probably take me five years to get it all together though... heh...


----------



## rufus

i only wish i had a decent camera so the pictures would have come out as good as yours did. all i had was one of those disposable 35mm.

can't wait to see yours once you get it all built up. lots of pics, ok? and then we need a ride report.


----------



## Jorge

Andor said:


> New Ti Ride..
> 
> My vote is for that Panasonic up above.


Sweet ride.

What kind of bar/stem combo do you have on your Merlin?


----------



## jtompilot

Dorf411 said:


> Well, I would have the one above it by Ukiahb it had not been too small. I am still searching for a good deal on one that is large enough. If I wanted one bad enough I would just order a Techno but nearly $2000 for a frame/fork is holding me back.


I drooled over a couple of Techno's when I was in Nashville. The Carbolight list for $3700. Tommasini's are expensive.


----------



## colker1

Jowan said:


> This is my retro styled Zieleman. Steel, build in Amsterdam with columbus MS tubing. Campy Record 10 speed, Mavic Ksyriums.
> 
> My vote goes to the Torelli, I would love to see that bike finished!
> 2 panasonic, 3 the chrome bianchi pista.
> 
> Jowan


class... that's my style. retro, manly. i would make that bike my one and only.


----------



## technocycle

*Flip the Bars*



gibson said:


> Got any pictures of your dream? I'd like to see how you have it set up.


You should flip up the bars and let the clowns ride it when the circus comes to town


----------



## tommyboypdx

rufus said:


> i only wish i had a decent camera so the pictures would have come out as good as yours did. all i had was one of those disposable 35mm.
> 
> can't wait to see yours once you get it all built up. lots of pics, ok? and then we need a ride report.



Coming...next week  In the meantime here is a pic of the LBS owner's Mondonico which I really like...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Some of my favorites...*

Vanilla touring bike.

<img src="https://www.vanillabicycles.com/bikes/touring/bike_a/lrg/2.jpg">

<img src="https://www.vanillabicycles.com/bikes/touring/bike_a/lrg/3.jpg">

<img src="https://www.vanillabicycles.com/bikes/touring/bike_a/lrg/5.jpg">

<img src="https://www.vanillabicycles.com/bikes/touring/bike_a/lrg/4.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

A Rivendell for Frodo!

<img src="https://www.rivbike.com/gallery_new/rivendell/riv_gp_headtube_400.jpg">

<img src="https://www.rivbike.com/gallery_new/rivendell/riv_gp_seatclust_400.jpg">

<img src="https://www.rivbike.com/gallery_new/rivendell/riv_gp_ssbridge_400.jpg">

<img src="https://www.rivbike.com/gallery_new/rivendell/riv_gp_full_400.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

A Retrotec

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/retrotec/p2080052.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/retrotec/p2080045.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/retrotec/p2080038.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Richard Sachs red

<img src="https://www.richardsachs.com/03signature_gallery/images/03sigbbshell.jpg">

<img src="https://www.richardsachs.com/03signature_gallery/images/03sigheadtube.jpg">

<img src="https://www.richardsachs.com/03signature_gallery/images/03sigseatcluster.jpg">

<img src="https://www.richardsachs.com/03signature_gallery/images/03RSsignature2.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Moooooots

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-head-tube-welds-2.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-BB-Shell-Welds.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots1.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Olive Steelman

<img src="https://www.steelmancycles.com/Photos/SigTd.jpg">

<img src="https://www.steelmancycles.com/Photos/SigTf.jpg">

<img src="https://www.steelmancycles.com/Photos/SigTa.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Cooper Cruisers Phoenix - from an old Schwinn frame rises a custom bike for fireman Mike T.

<img src="https://coopercruisers.com/bikes/fenix/images/fenix5.jpg">

<img src="https://coopercruisers.com/bikes/fenix/images/fenix3.jpg">

<img src="https://coopercruisers.com/bikes/fenix/images/fenix1.jpg">


----------



## colker1

*wow, heavy artillery you brought.*

sachs, vanilla... go get those italians!


----------



## rufus

tommyboypdx said:


> Coming...next week  In the meantime here is a pic of the LBS owner's Mondonico which I really like...


nice. who's your dealer, anyway?


----------



## tommyboypdx

rufus said:


> nice. who's your dealer, anyway?



South Salem Cycleworks of Salem Oregon.


----------



## TurboTurtle

These are all yours? - TF


----------



## croswell1

*Here's my offering*

My early nineties 'Tommasini' w/ SL frame


----------



## Andor

*Thanks*



Jorge said:


> Sweet ride.
> 
> What kind of bar/stem combo do you have on your Merlin?



The Bar is an FSA K-wing, stem is a Kuota pro carbon.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

TurboTurtle said:


> These are all yours? - TF


No, no. Just one of them.

fc


----------



## TurboTurtle

francois said:


> No, no. Just one of them.
> 
> fc


You scared me for a minute there. All of those would have been too much. I hope the Retrotec gets you a free coffee of choice when you distinguish their shop with its presence. - TF


----------



## dealcatcher

Calfee Luna Pro, with Campy Record and American Classic 420's.


----------



## tommyboypdx

dealcatcher said:


> Calfee Luna Pro, with Campy Record and American Classic 420's.



She's a beaut. I also dig the pic in the background from 'The Professional'


----------



## jbrew55

How about another look


----------



## A02

Crap... I messed up - ignore this post!


----------



## A02

*Giant TCR*










She may not be a sexy, Italian, steel steed... but it's my first real road bike and I love her. Built around a 2004 Giant TCR Aluxx frame, it has Ultegra derails, cassette, brakes, and shifters... 105 triple cranks, SPD-SL 540 pedals, R550 wheels, Ritchey Pro stem and bar, and a Selle San Marco Arrowhead Aspide Ti saddle.

My vote however goes to iyeoh so far... but that Moots is hot!


----------



## colker1

*you got love black*



dealcatcher said:


> Calfee Luna Pro, with Campy Record and American Classic 420's.


or did you buy furniture and posters to match your bike?


----------



## AlexCad5

*Wow*



Dorf411 said:


> But still wish I had a Tommasini


Your Bottecchia is my first pick. Absolutely stunning. What year?
the celeste Bianchi gets the nod for second.


----------



## Dorf411

AlexCad5 said:


> Your Bottecchia is my first pick. Absolutely stunning. What year?


I think 1989, per the original owner. Definately a keeper.


----------



## Jorge

Andor said:


> The Bar is an FSA K-wing, stem is a Kuota pro carbon.


Thanks.


----------



## thinkcooper

Sponsor supplied team bike from late 80's, full Mavic including seat post, headset and stem, brakes, hubs, rims, BB and crank, and deraileurs.









Fomer Bicycle Guide magazine feature bike, October 1984, with 1st gen Chorus.









Built for Burningman 2004. Plush, ultra lounge playa cruiser.


----------



## mrfixit

*Orbea*

Here's my road beast


----------



## Nater

*Hey Andy...*



Andy M-S said:


> I'm partial to my Kogswell. It's certainly in part the retrofactor, but mostly it's the fact that this is the most comfortable bike I've ever owned. On a ride last year someone was referring to a rider who hadn't shown up (the bike of the rider in in question had a curved seat tube) and said "You know, the one on the funky bike." At which point her companion pointed to me and said "But he's already here."
> 
> Bring on the noise. Bring on the funk.
> 
> I other news, I'm partial to Bianchis, having owned a few, and deep dish wheels...and that first one...I like it a lot.


Nice pic of the bluffs and the swamp...instanly recognizable as LaX. Is that a Dymano front hub? How do you like it? I'm thinking of getting one for my fixie commuter before next year's dark ages.


----------



## beergood

Lotta great bikes. I really like the Moots, and the Retrotec. I really really like the Retrotecs dressed for roadies.

Anyway, this is an old Bianchi Limited I bought of ebay for about $150. It was meant to be a ride it up to the corner store or the park for a bbq and not feel paranoid about leaving it unattended. It was a crappy chipped up dull silver/purple paint scheme. It was advertised as some old guys indoor trainer and he never used it. Yeah sure.

The frame was devoid of any damage outside of the faded/scratched paint (that to be honest would look horrible new). The Shimano 600 dressing was all in good shape, and it rode surprisingly well. I polished up the hardware and upgraded the saddle/bars/tires. After a couple months I could no longer stand the paint. I decided to chemically strip it and polish it. If I wasn't the kind of person who enjoyed working with my hands (and didn't mind chemically burning them) the task would have driven me insane.

Anyway, I really like the end result, however I'll have to see how well it holds up. Now the white hoods are kind of driving me crazy, I'm thinking about upgrading to Ultegra 8/9 sti. But then I'll have to upgrade wheels. And we all know where that road leads to, one expensive beater.

Anyway, I know it is no where near as good looking or unique as the other bikes posted here, but after that effort I feel the need to show it off.


----------



## wasfast

tommyboypdx said:


> Coming...next week  In the meantime here is a pic of the LBS owner's Mondonico which I really like...


This has got to be South Salem Cycleworks. The Mondonico I really like there is the one hanging over the counter to the right of cash register.....until you hear the price....

I also liked the hubs that Torelli is selling...again till I heard the price.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Fast Full my merckx*

is actually not holding any of the cx bikes up.the wheels in front of her are her 2nd set (hence the position). She gets plenty of love and abuse, nearly 6 and still going strong (Record 9 mmmm). Besides do you fit on 61's? I have a 80's Super Record equipped Corsa as well (not pictured). Merckx's handle my size quite well (strong frames). It was only a coincidence of how they came out of the garage that she was placed that way. Sorry to offend.
as for the Chrome Lugged MDG Colo. yes she's tuff to beat. that Sachs and Vanilla give her a fine run. Funny thing about my collection. I've done it all on the cheap. I have less invested in that entire stable than most have in 2 or 3 bikes.


----------



## htb

*OK- I'm in*

the old-school serotta track, in steel with "full flush forks". Full campy pista and sew-ups. Superfast, and quite light.


----------



## htb

*round two*

the more modern 'nag. CT-2 HP, campy chorus 10sp, FSA carbon elite crank, deda bar, star fork, open pro wheels w/ record hubs, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## spin2003

*01 Tcr Z*

01 TCR Zero with Spinergy, DA 9-speed, etc


----------



## fastfullback

*no offense*



atpjunkie said:


> is actually not holding any of the cx bikes up.the wheels in front of her are her 2nd set (hence the position). She gets plenty of love and abuse, nearly 6 and still going strong (Record 9 mmmm). Besides do you fit on 61's? I have a 80's Super Record equipped Corsa as well (not pictured). Merckx's handle my size quite well (strong frames). It was only a coincidence of how they came out of the garage that she was placed that way. Sorry to offend.
> as for the Chrome Lugged MDG Colo. yes she's tuff to beat. that Sachs and Vanilla give her a fine run. Funny thing about my collection. I've done it all on the cheap. I have less invested in that entire stable than most have in 2 or 3 bikes.


Just envy!


----------



## atpjunkie

*envy*

I'll try to take some pix of the Corsa and my Starck Track bike ASAP. I actually parted with the Specialized cx bike (didn't need 3 and it's TT was a tad short) Bianchi is a crosser but when photo was shot she was in commuter livery. there's also a tiny Jamis in the background. (my wife's, getting replaced by the red nag) seriously I'm the KIng of Frugal Shoppers. Paid less the 2G for that Merckx w/ 2 sets of wheels. Built the Record 10 Nag for under 2G. Had under $3K invested in 3 cx bikes w/ 5 wheelsets. I'm patient and I find good deals. The Merckx is a sweet rig. It's the Team Alu (predates the Team SC) from 99-00. Stiff Alu frame, chrome stays and retro modern Molteni Paint. My 80's Corsa is silver but I'm tempted to do it in Faema white and Red.


----------



## daneil

*Certainly not the prettiest*

I don't think that my bike is the prettiest out there (not many people find the Shimagnolo drivetrain pretty, but I do), but she does do well in the stealth catagory (_even without her fancy Ritchey DS race wheels and with the seatbag on_):









For those that remember my fitting problems from a few weeks ago I found the solution while rummaging through some stuff for a swap meet. That stem is fairly extreme in its drop, but it feels beautiful. That and the new Centaur 10 shifters work perfectly with the Sram cassette/chain and new Ultegra 9 speed derailleur my wife bought me for X-mas. Much better than my old Ultegra 8 speed.


As for the other bikes I'm partial to Dave's Looks and that beautiful Sachs that Francois posted.


----------



## kevinmcdade

htb said:


> the old-school serotta track, in steel with "full flush forks". Full campy pista and sew-ups. Superfast, and quite light.


VERY nice bike!!! That has gotta be a track only bike with the small amount of clearance between the tire and fork. It just looks fast...


----------



## BenR

*solid is good*



Abaddon said:


> It could be lighter but the bike is solid.
> 
> Abaddon


I like your Colnago but the Bianchi fixie gets my vote!


----------



## Drone 5200

*2003 USPS Trek*

Love it or hate it, here's mine. She's smooth and fast. The Postal team was on this frame for 5 consecutive TDF victories. 'Nuff said.


----------



## yzfrr11

*Old school, Non-HP C40 - the classic*

Old school, Non-HP C40 - the classic


----------



## croswell1

*Here's my offering*

My early 90's 'Tommasini' "Comp" w/ 'Columbus' SL frame
Shimano "600" group, all original except for seat post and saddle.
Bike weighs 23 lbs. without the seat bag. A little heavy, but back in it's day it was pretty light.


My vote goes to the beautiful "Bottecia" (1), and the "Torreli" (2). The rest are pretty gal dern nice, though.


----------



## neil0502

*This is too much fun *

Here's my Moots. I've had it for six days. About 250mi on it so far, including a Century ride. I'm quitting my day job. I've _gotta'_ ride


----------



## Sablotny

*Chick Bike*

Here's a Innerlight Tanaka frame that I bought on Ebay. Repainted it and built it up with parts bin bits & donor parts from friends for my girlfriend's daughter. Finished it off with some Topline road cranks (not shown) and found a Columbus Neuron tubing badge for it.


----------



## AlexCad5

beergood said:


> Anyway, I really like the end result, however I'll have to see how well it holds up. Now the white hoods are kind of driving me crazy, I'm thinking about upgrading to Ultegra 8/9 sti. But then I'll have to upgrade wheels. And we all know where that road leads to, one expensive beater.
> 
> Anyway, I know it is no where near as good looking or unique as the other bikes posted here, but after that effort I feel the need to show it off.


 give it a cool looking stem and some imaginative/colorful tape and you'll really improve the looks dramatically. I like it.


----------



## Van Staal

Sablotny said:


> Here's a Innerlight Tanaka frame that I bought on Ebay. Repainted it and built it up with parts bin bits & donor parts from friends for my girlfriend's daughter. Finished it off with some Topline road cranks (not shown) and found a Columbus Neuron tubing badge for it.


Good job, Sablotny!

Where did you find that Columbus Neuron badge? I've been looking for that a long time.


----------



## KATZRKOL

*Ouch!!*



daneil said:


> I don't think that my bike is the prettiest out there (not many people find the Shimagnolo drivetrain pretty, but I do), but she does do well in the stealth catagory (_even without her fancy Ritchey DS race wheels and with the seatbag on_):
> .


My body is hurting from looking at your set up. . .Do you do yoga?


----------



## daneil

KATZRKOL said:


> My body is hurting from looking at your set up. . .Do you do yoga?


Nope. That would be the product of ballet and modern dance. I attended an acting conservatory for a year and had 3 hour modern and ballet class daily. 

Also the bike is shot from the top. The drop is big, but it's a lot less than it looks in that pic.

_Also, I just posted in response to a statement from Jed about the drop and I thought it might make sense to post it here as well. _

"The bars are above the wheel by a good inch or so. It's just the angle that the picture was taken at that makes it look like they're below the wheel. It's also an optical illusion created by the stem design. It's actually a MTB stem and as such it has a large steerer clamp surface area (which I like a lot, makes the whole thing really stiff). That raises the top of the stem itself, resulting in the large drop. If you look at the position of the bar in regard to the steerer it's basically the same setup that would result from using a -17degree 90mm stem with only one 5 mm spacer underneath."


----------



## MrTiles

*Just got this week and...*

...I think she's a beauty and a keeper.




























should get the ultra chain in the mail today. Still looking for bottle cages and computer. Hope to ride it Sunday.


----------



## t5rguy

*agressive elegance*

So far you get my vote! What a beauty, everything just fits perfectly. The quality of the picture is perfect too!


----------



## dagger

*Nice steed*

very nice.


----------



## atpjunkie

*well I'm a sucker for chrome lugs*

and I gotta say the Bottech and the 2 Tomm's along with my wife's tiny Nag gotta be my faves. Here's the last of my family. sorry about the custom pen seat clamp holders, I'm waiting for my saddle and you know how those 2 bolt clamps are.


----------



## dagger

*If only completed*

This would get my vote...just on the paint job alone.


----------



## atpjunkie

*forgot one*

the Torelli. I'd say find a vintage super record post with the tricolor in the flutes


----------



## elviento

Freshly built for 2005. Enjoy!


----------



## tommyboypdx

Here is how the torelli is progressing. I should have some final pics on saturday.


----------



## colker1

tommyboypdx said:


> Here is how the torelli is progressing. I should have some final pics on saturday.


i like your bike! i love those anniversary torellis w/ the italian colors. what stem is it? i'm looking for a black quill stem for my ride..in 12cm. btw, my only criticism would be the white cables up front. i don't get it.. white cables are ugly and i see them in all the nice resto, cool projects. black cables rule.


----------



## yzfrr11

tommyboypdx, very sweet!
You MUST use white bar tape! And a white saddle is manditory!


----------



## David Kirk

*Purdy*

OK....so I might be a bit biased but I like this one.

I'd vote for the Kogswell......classic and timeless.

Dave


----------



## Zac Fisher

My new ride:









One of my old rides:


----------



## tommyboypdx

David Kirk said:


> OK....so I might be a bit biased but I like this one.
> 
> I'd vote for the Kogswell......classic and timeless.
> 
> Dave










Very Nice.


----------



## cityeast

LordofBrews said:


> Just picked up this beauty today!


Nice C'Dale VI XIII. However...am I mistaken or have you SERIOUSLY got a plastic rear spoke/chain guard AND reflectors on that beast? Or is it your bike shops idea of a joke?


----------



## dabearski

*Mondonico*



yzfrr11 said:


> I think this will be a fun thread:
> 
> 1) Post a picture of your bicycle. You may enter as many of your bicycles as you wish.
> 
> 2) Indicate which bicycle you vote for (not your own). You may vote for more than one.
> 
> What are the criteria? What ever you think makes a bike aesthetically pleasing: color, size, proportions, set-up, components, lust factor, retro factor, brand, are perhaps some possible criteria suggestions.


This is a pic of my seat post from the web site. Will post more of my build 
soon.


----------



## tommyboypdx

dabearski said:


> This is a pic of my seat post from the web site. Will post more of my build
> soon.




Very Nice.


----------



## rufus

so nice he posted it twice.


----------



## konacop

*Gotta Love the naked carbon look*

Here is my new beauty for your consideration. Those companies that paint carbon are nuts. Keep it clean and beautyful. For this reason, I vote for the bianchi track listed first. Simple and beautyful (despite the ugly green colour).


----------



## tommyboypdx

konacop said:


> Here is my new beauty for your consideration. Those companies that paint carbon are nuts. Keep it clean and beautyful. .



Nice... Thats certainly a head turner..


----------



## Greggb

*Trek 5900*

Pure race bike. 15.9lbs


----------



## vonteity

Pictures don't do it justice.

It just came in today. So far, it hasn't got a single mile on it!


----------



## amontillado

elviento said:


> Freshly built for 2005. Enjoy!


Now I know why the nice comments on my Time Edge.... that it a sweet looking VXR! I've drooled over the whole Time line for a while, but have had only the money to achieve the Elite (last year, until I saw the Edge) and the Edge this winter. You have done good, I am kinda curious on the final weight. I just finished removing the lustre from some FSA carbon cranks to match the Edge finish and got rid of my DA10 (far to shiny) cranks and am trying to find the new final weight. I'll have to post some more pics at some point. Anyway, that's a great looking bike!


----------



## kevinmcdade

I just picked this one up last weekend for the 2005 season.


----------



## Tequila Joe

*Here are my two road bikes....*

The Falcon is a well behaved English lass. She isn't as fly as other bikes, a little heavy, a bit saggy in the bottom bracket and certainly not the prettiest bikes here. However, her beauty lies within her classic Reynolds 531 ride and flawless paint. After 30+ years, she doesn't have a single ding or scratch. A great commuter / tourer.

The Allez Pro likes to go fast. She constantly eggs me on to push her faster; at times beyond my physical abilites. Light, stiff, handles quick, lives to climb and to begs to be raced..Every cyclist in front of us becomes a target for us to drop. I like how her Zebra stripes & the 03 Ksyrium SL's go together.

As for my picks, I really like the Colnagos... all of them. Theres somethig about the Torelli that I really like too, maybe its the chrome lugs.

Tequila


----------



## Dorf411

*2nd Entry, 1st entry is the Bottecchia*

I just got this one this week and I really like it a lot. 

Frame: 1995 or thereabouts Eddy Merckx MX Leader
Color: Dark gray metallic similar to my Durango but not quite as shiny
Shifters: Record 9spd
Brakes: Record dual pivot
BB: Record
Hubs: Chorus 36H
Rims: FiR 170 (similar to Open Pro) with a champagne anodized finish
Drivetrain: Racing T (Triple) Record quality at the time
Headset: Record
Seatpost: Chorus Titanium
Stem: Salsa SUL 130mm

I probably wouldn't have spec'd the triple or 36H wheels but for the price I got it for I am ecstatic. This bike feels so solid and rides so straight, I can't wait to get it on a fast decent. Not the best picture, but my camera doesn't really take that great of outdoor photos anyway.


----------



## kajukembo

*Single speed Kelley*

I like this bike


----------



## b6d6

*My Favorite*

Check it out


----------



## Taskmaxter

*I like mine the best*

especially, the handy keg up front for those long rides


----------



## Frith

*looks like i'm pretty late to the game*

Meet May. There's very few bikes posted in this thread that I'd trade her for. It's not my most expensive bike but it is my prettiest.


----------



## andyqn007

*I sure hope that's not a kickstand (nm)*

nm, nm


----------



## andyqn007

*haha, you're small (nm)*

it's a David Cross joke.


----------



## andyqn007

*nice*

I'm glad you called him on it, I might have missed it.


----------



## JaeP

*Schwinn Pretendamount*

I have to admit that the picture does her justice. Close up she's not so pretty. I hope to have her undergo a Joe Bell makeover. Right now she's perfect the way she is.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

TurboTurtle said:


> Celeste, silver and simple. What more could you want? - TF


cheap. that's what i want. have removed the offensive and useless rear brake cable.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

don't ask what it weighs...
but i will ride it through sand and mud and then keep riding.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

David Kirk said:


> OK....so I might be a bit biased but I like this one.
> 
> I'd vote for the Kogswell......classic and timeless.
> 
> Dave


good god that is awesome. i normally scoff at hoidy toidy stuff, but that thing means business.
did you make it??


----------



## DaveT

*My Ottrott*

I love this bike!


----------



## KATZRKOL

*Katz's C50. .*

Too bad ya gotta crunch to 194kb!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

DaveT said:


> I love this bike!


that's the most expensive hybrid I have ever seen!
I love it, too!


----------



## KonaMan

*Mine and the Missus*

Hers: 2004 Viner Team Pro Comp (Nemo) in Ferrari Red with the lovely Michelin Pro Comp2 yellow tires (and Deep V rims).

Mine: 2005 Airborne Blackbird - black, every inch of it black. I can't wait to take this thing out tomorrow... I just got it home from the LBS tonight.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman

*The farm gate*

Built for a clyde, by a clyde, still comes in a shade over 9kg.


----------



## CFBlue

cityeast said:


> Nice C'Dale VI XIII. However...am I mistaken or have you SERIOUSLY got a plastic rear spoke/chain guard AND reflectors on that beast? Or is it your bike shops idea of a joke?


Hey... lay off the Cannondale six13 guy...and tell him (like you did) his bike is a beauty because it is, and as far as the reflectors and spoke guard go the bike is as it should be placed in his hands since he just picked it up, IF he has a smart LBS.........Those things are in everyones buyers agreement that they sign when they buy a bike. Now after he rolls around the block and brings in a used six13 then his shop can remove those items at his request


----------



## bill2016

*My Pegoretti with special steel forks*

It was an 8 month wait but it was sure worth it...


----------



## AlexCad5

*Where's the rest of it?*



bill2016 said:


> It was an 8 month wait but it was sure worth it...


Beautiful frame. I assume custom? What was the deal with the forks? Unusual looking


----------



## bill2016

AlexCad5 said:


> Beautiful frame. I assume custom? What was the deal with the forks? Unusual looking


Yep, the frame is custom. Where I am (in Australia) all Pegorettis are custom whereas it seems most Pegs in the US are off-the-shelf.

The forks are custom steel ones from the Luguino model and use actual Campag dropouts(!).


----------



## Sintesi

SDizzle said:


> I win.
> 
> <img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33643&stc=1'>
> 
> <img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33646&stc=1'>
> 
> <img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33647&stc=1'>
> 
> That first Bianchi came mighty close, though...



Something tells me that is a very stiff frame.


----------



## Sintesi

Dorf411 said:


> But still wish I had a Tommasini



I have a Tommasini and your Bottechia beats it all to crap. You should have your head examined for wanting another bike. Your bike is BEEYOOTIFULL!! Awesome.


----------



## Sintesi

atpjunkie said:


> and how could I play favoites? they're like children


Do you have a pic of your wife rolling her eyes as you placed all your bikes and wheels into the back yard for a photo shoot?

Nice collection. Out of control but nice. : )


----------



## Sintesi

croswell1 said:


> My early 90's 'Tommasini' "Comp" w/ 'Columbus' SL frame
> Shimano "600" group, all original except for seat post and saddle.
> Bike weighs 23 lbs. without the seat bag. A little heavy, but back in it's day it was pretty light.
> 
> 
> My vote goes to the beautiful "Bottecia" (1), and the "Torreli" (2). The rest are pretty gal dern nice, though.


Tommy's are sweetheart bikes. Something so amiable and charming about Tommasinis.


----------



## veloduffer

*Richard Sachs - road and cross*

My fav rides. Also have a Gunnar Cross and Merlin Road (pre Litespeed).
e-RICHIE is the man - very cool and a heck of a racer too.


----------



## sorebut

*MY custom Eisentraut*







 





*click here for a HUGE picture*




* 






*


----------



## cannibal

*6/4 Ti E. Merckx TT bike*



yzfrr11 said:


> I think this will be a fun thread:
> 
> 1) Post a picture of your bicycle. You may enter as many of your bicycles as you wish.
> 
> 2) Indicate which bicycle you vote for (not your own). You may vote for more than one.
> 
> What are the criteria? What ever you think makes a bike aesthetically pleasing: color, size, proportions, set-up, components, lust factor, retro factor, brand, are perhaps some possible criteria suggestions.


20 more payments and it's mine!


----------



## sanmusa

Frith said:


> Meet May. There's very few bikes posted in this thread that I'd trade her for. It's not my most expensive bike but it is my prettiest.


Being that I am Brazilian I am biased, but beautiful colors! Sweet bike.


----------



## FishrCutB8

atpjunkie said:


> the wives new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping you meant _the wife's new ride._
Click to expand...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Hey, who resurrected this thread. Let me post my rides then...


Look 585 carbonated.


Steelman Cross bike.

francois


----------



## Tour De Frans

SDizzle said:


> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> That first Bianchi came mighty close, though...


The joints on that thing are a bit ugly.


----------



## euro-trash

vonteity said:


> Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> It just came in today. So far, it hasn't got a single mile on it!


Ok, somebody has to say it. Stand-alone this bike is a front-runner. With Vonteity on it, it wins hands down.


----------



## covenant

Tour De Frans said:


> The joints on that thing are a bit ugly.


Ya think?

It looks like they welded that in High School shop class.


----------



## LugNut

How about my new ride?  

My picks:

1) David Kirk's personal Terraplane (obviously)
2) The 2 Richard Sachs bikes
3) Vanilla
4) Fixed-gear Bianchi
5) Everything Italian w/chrome lugs


----------



## PJay

*what would piet mondrian say?*

The Look has the look, but-
what would Piet Mondrian say?



Dave Hickey said:


> Tough choice but it's a LOOK


----------



## Einstruzende

That's a nice looking frame LugNut.


----------



## pdainsworth

atpjunkie said:


> and how could I play favoites? they're like children


Holy mother of God!





Pothead


----------



## Len J

*Late but here are my toys......*

Merckx MX leader and Serotta Ottrott ST (I now have Amer classic 420's on the Ottrott.

Len


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## hfc

*Older School*



yzfrr11 said:


> Old school, Non-HP C40 - the classic


Rides Buttah-Sweet


----------



## ravenmore

The retrotech gets my vote. Though its not in the league of a lot of the bikes here I humbly submit my motobecane. I call it the racer's work bike - just a great training bike and good enough for all but the most serious of racing. And it could be dressed to even do that.


----------



## OneGear

It's nothing special like all your bikes but my first road bike is like my first love... theres a feeling you get when you see it  road bike hard on?


----------



## alienator

This is the only pic of my prize.....with it clamped in the trainer, w/ me on board......that I have. Where do I collect my prize money for the mostest beautiful bike? Note that I was wearing black socks long before Lance.


----------



## chicks

heres mine a storck0.9


----------



## chicks

try again


----------



## Flyingsquid

*My Baby....*

De Rosa Dual


----------



## SwitchMonkey

*Litespeed Vortex*

This poor guy was doing time on the Mavic service car in 03'.


----------



## John Ryder

Take your pick.


----------



## Italianrider76

I'm more Italian than she is. Still......a fine ride.


----------



## ChuckUni

My favorites at the moment are the Zieleman bike and the Panasonic fixed.

Need more fixed gear bikes.....


----------



## rocco

atpjunkie said:


> and how could I play favoites? they're like children


Ah..... sweet bambino atp jr.


----------



## rocco

*????*



elviento said:


> Freshly built for 2005. Enjoy!


The date on this post is 03-17-2005. I thought you just ordered a VXRS a few weeks ago?


----------



## rollinrob

I love te chance to post pics of my bikes. What do I win?


----------



## rocco

*Better late than never I guess...*

The photo sucks but the bike is OK.


----------



## greenjp

*Here's my ugly bike*

I actually think my bike is butt-ugly. I don't have a picture of mine, so here's one off the website. An '04 Lemond Buenos Aires. Everything is high quality, nice welds, good paint, pretty carbon, but the Lemond logos aren't too cool looking and it's just not a pretty package I don't think. I love riding it though. 









jeff


----------



## zank

I am partial to my bike, but I love LugNut's Kirk. Stunning work, Dave!


----------



## LugNut

Yours is a beautiful bike, too! I have equipped mine similarly to yours... '03 Record, mostly silver stuff. I'll post a pic of the built-up bike soon. Love the pearl blue paint on your bike w/the lighter lug windows. Tell us more about who built it and who painted it. Does it ride half as good as it looks?


----------



## zank

Thanks Tailwinds, I mean LugNuts 

This is one of my own creations. Toby at Hot Tubes does all of my paint. I love his work and attention to detail. 

I think it rides better than it looks! I've logged lots of miles on it since I put it into service over July 4th weekend. 

When do we get to see your Kirk all built up???


----------



## Zampano

Lot of nice bikes here. The Time and Look are very different from mines, but I'm attracted to them a great deal. What the heck, I may as well post another link to the MXL.


----------



## salesguy

*Stealth Cannondale CAAD8*

Here is my ride, a 2005 Cannondale CAAD8


----------



## Eric_H

*Comin' late to the dance*

I'll keep this thread alive with my latest ride. It took me a long time to finally get around to building this frame - it sat partially built for over 6 months while I raced and trained on other bikes. Now that I have it on the road I can't believe I waited so long!


----------



## LugNut

Zank, that makes your bike even better! I bet that's soooo gratifying to build your own bike, ride it, stare at it, and say, "Yeah, I made that!" I hope you don't let modesty get in the way of ogling your own frame.

I'll post more pics of my Kirk once I finish pimping it out. I've posted a pic at the "other" forum, but I've changed some things on my bike since then. I'm waiting on my new wheels and saddle.



zank said:


> Thanks Tailwinds, I mean LugNuts
> 
> This is one of my own creations. Toby at Hot Tubes does all of my paint. I love his work and attention to detail.
> 
> I think it rides better than it looks! I've logged lots of miles on it since I put it into service over July 4th weekend.
> 
> When do we get to see your Kirk all built up???


----------



## LugNut

That looks sweet! What a shame that your bike sat there lonely for so long. I met Carl Strong last month, and he is a super-nice guy.



Eric_H said:


> I'll keep this thread alive with my latest ride. It took me a long time to finally get around to building this frame - it sat partially built for over 6 months while I raced and trained on other bikes. Now that I have it on the road I can't believe I waited so long!


----------



## Reynolds531

*Many nice bikes but you'll all lose if*

You'll all lose if MB1 posts pics of his Waterford.


----------



## zank

LugNut said:


> Zank, that makes your bike even better! I bet that's soooo gratifying to build your own bike, ride it, stare at it, and say, "Yeah, I made that!" I hope you don't let modesty get in the way of ogling your own frame.
> 
> I'll post more pics of my Kirk once I finish pimping it out. I've posted a pic at the "other" forum, but I've changed some things on my bike since then. I'm waiting on my new wheels and saddle.


LugNut, I can't wait to see the bike all decked out. I really like the way Dave used King headset spacers to match the color of the headset. A very nice touch.

It's funny, but I don't look at my personal bikes the way I do my customer bikes. I've always been very modest, but sometimes I am so jazzed by what my customers choose for paint or design. My own bikes tend to be pretty tame, but their bikes can go from super classic to really wild. Sometimes they suggest a paint job that I am hesitant about, but I don't have their vision. Then, when it is done, I step back and say "I get it! Nice job!"

I try not to pat myself on the back for my work because there is always something that can improve. But, I am happy to pat my customers on the back for having a clear vision of what they want their new bike to look like. I am always impressed with them!


----------



## Old Yeller

*My Pinarello*

'89 Pinarello Montello w' mix of Campy Super and Nuovo Record


----------



## Timan

great look bikes!


----------



## joey2mak

*My entries*

Here are my tri-bikes: a Zipp 2001 & a Giant MCR2.


----------



## mingsta

euro-trash said:


> Ok, somebody has to say it. Stand-alone this bike is a front-runner. With Vonteity on it, it wins hands down.


I like that white Seven as well - gorgeous. I find color coordinated bikes a little too loud, but that one's tastefully put together.


----------



## mingsta

francois said:


> A Retrotec
> <img src="https://mtbr.com/author/retrotec/p2080045.jpg">
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm looking at that Retrotec and crying tears of lust!!!
> 
> Can't imagine that anything will top that, with the white Seven a close second.


----------



## mingsta

francois said:


> Moooooots
> 
> <img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-head-tube-welds-2.jpg">


I'm a Seven owner, but I'm big enough to say...Moots...hands down the best Ti welds in the business, bar none.


----------



## bicyclenerd

*milano 3v 16.5 eom*

My Alberto Masi - Milano 3v 16.5 EOM.


----------



## pdainsworth

*I know it's mass produced...*

but I love my OCR Comp 2. I really enjoy the "organic" curve of the tubes. It rides well, too.


----------



## fisherman

Can I join in the fun too? My new Waterford X-22


----------



## ChuckUni

fisherman said:


> Can I join in the fun too? My new Waterford X-22
> 
> Oh my....
> 
> 
> That is sweet!


----------



## Franchise

*My Entry*

This is my 2001 Pinarello Prince. I've logged a ton of miles on it, and raced it - multisport and RR's. It is dependable and lots of fun to ride. It gets looks on whatever group ride I sit in. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## wily in pacifica

*Here is the other triplet picture*

Here is the other triplet picture


----------



## wily in pacifica

*Love the Kirk!!!!!!*

Here are a couple of mine.

One is my commuter and the other the family bike. The two pictures of the triplet are of the same kids but about 3 years apart.

Willy in Pacifica


----------



## JaeP

*Team Schwinn Wheaties*

What can I say? THIS is the best looking bike. Ever.


----------



## telecaster

Here's mine...


----------



## Kram

*Another Look lover!*



Dave Hickey said:


> Tough choice but it's a LOOK
> 
> As for someone elses bike, there is nothing sexier than a Celeste fixie...


She ha a different seat and wheels now, but I like her FINE. Can't beat her looks (Sorry!)


----------



## chuckice

*I'll bite...*


















Charles
My pix


----------



## Powder Hound

*2004 Klein*

Disclaimer: I am neither wealthy nor a photographer. 

This sled should get me through grad school. She will have many brothers and sisters come graduation.









Still using the M.U.L.E. at this point:








Look at that beautiful caboose:









No upgrades at this point--she came pretty well stocked for me. Full 9-speed Ultegra, decent wheels and components, and the gorgeous Klein metallic paint. 

Timbuk2 saddle bag
American Classic cages
Carbone pump
Deda bar wrap with Fizik gel underneath (look Ma, no gloves).
Au Enduro saddle
Ultegra pedals


----------



## Suddha

*Campione*

My first road bike - a 1997 Bianchi Campione in a rare yellow color. I still think this is a more beautiful bike than my naked Ti Airborne Zeppelin.


----------



## pwagle




----------



## bicylizt

*Sneak Peek: Carbon Compact TT/Tri Frame Available February 2006*

Just released at Interbike last week. If you read Triathlete Mag or Inside Tri you will recognize the company.


----------



## innergel

Dang it, now I will never be able to decide what new bike to get! 

A retro British lugged steel Mercian or Bob Jackson would be lovely. But then a nice sleek naked Ti Seven or Moots(!) with some shiney FSA carbon bits would do well too. 

Maybe I'll just have to get both!


----------



## tommyboypdx

telecaster said:


> Here's mine...



That one gets my vote.


----------



## dannyg1

Here's two photos of the continuing evolution of my bike.

My choices for most beautiful:

The Kirk at the log cabin, the Waterford, the Vanilla and the Bottechia.



yzfrr11 said:


> I think this will be a fun thread:
> 
> 1) Post a picture of your bicycle. You may enter as many of your bicycles as you wish.
> 
> 2) Indicate which bicycle you vote for (not your own). You may vote for more than one.
> 
> What are the criteria? What ever you think makes a bike aesthetically pleasing: color, size, proportions, set-up, components, lust factor, retro factor, brand, are perhaps some possible criteria suggestions.


----------



## los318

here's my Trek 2200. Not bad for a 1st bike to learn on...


----------



## los318

here's my Trek 2200. Not bad for a 1st bike to learn on...


----------



## pwagle

Here's the new buildup. 04 Time VX Special Pro 62cm. The too small Fondriest is no longer.


----------



## tommyboypdx

The new rain bike.


----------



## John Ryder

*Trek Project One*

Looks done to me.


----------



## moose8500

*my new roadie and MTB*

Here is my new roadie, a QR 0 gravity built up and my XC trek 8500... I find no pics of my R5000...


----------



## Max-Q




----------



## PaintIt

My freshly painted Jamis Comet.


----------



## elviento

Looks awesome...


----------



## astroclimb

*Bump....*

To get this thread going again...those were some sweet bikes so far posted....


----------



## Howzitbroke

*Steelman SS*

Finally sat down to resize. Need a better pic now, but you get the idea.


----------



## Howzitbroke

*More...*

Drive and stays.


----------



## wsexson

Nice looking Kogs.


----------



## wsexson

*More Surlylove*


----------



## Mosovich

*My ALAN X-40*

Best cross bike out there!


----------



## bikertim

David Kirk said:


> OK....so I might be a bit biased but I like this one.
> 
> I'd vote for the Kogswell......classic and timeless.
> 
> Dave


Saw wheat!


----------



## argylesocks

TurboTurtle said:


> Celeste, silver and simple. What more could you want? - TF


 you win.


----------



## briguy32161

Any excuse to post a picture of my baby. 
2004 LeMond Tourmalet....I love it!!!

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## llama31

NEVERMIND--wrong thread!!

The two that come to mind immediately:

terryb's green crumpton

francois' maroon steelman, especially when he had a brown brooks saddle and bar tape.


----------



## tindrum

dealcatcher said:


> Calfee Luna Pro, with Campy Record and American Classic 420's.



the other question is, what kind of amplifier is under that cover atop that little cab?


----------



## zmudshark

If caterham enters his De Rosa, the contest is over.


----------



## dannyg1




----------



## eldarko

llama31 said:


> NEVERMIND--wrong thread!!
> 
> The two that come to mind immediately:
> 
> terryb's green crumpton
> 
> francois' maroon steelman, especially when he had a brown brooks saddle and bar tape.


You do realize this thread is three years old? Nice bikes though.


----------



## rhauft

*4 years later... How 'bout another round?*

Sorry I'm late. Never too late for a pretty face. 
Retro: Cinelli Super Corsa / Chorus/Record








Nuevo: 09 Pinarello Prince / Red / Edge








Ltd Team: 08 Prince / Record10/ Bora Ultra








Duel? Choose your weapon:








Paris Team








09 Orbea Orca Evo / Red








06 Orbea Orca / Record10 (stolen 12/07)








tt: Orbea Ordu / Red / Zipp
















thanks for looking


----------



## CleavesF

^^^ everyone hates you and your wallet rrr:


----------



## holy cromoly

dannyg1 said:


> Here's two photos of the continuing evolution of my bike.
> 
> My choices for most beautiful:
> 
> The Kirk at the log cabin, the Waterford, the Vanilla and the Bottechia.


Good to see a folding bike in here. Nice mods.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

rhauft said:


> Sorry I'm late. Never too late for a pretty face.
> Retro: Cinelli Super Corsa / Chorus/Record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuevo: 09 Pinarello Prince / Red / Edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltd Team: 08 Prince / Record10/ Bora Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duel? Choose your weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09 Orbea Orca Evo / Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 Orbea Orca / Record10 (stolen 12/07)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt: Orbea Ordu / Red / Zipp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


Your genitalia must be really small. :cryin:


----------



## rhauft

CleavesF said:


> ^^^ everyone hates you and your wallet rrr:


Yep! sucks being me  



ClassicSteel71 said:


> Your genitalia must be really small. :cryin:


no complaints from the wife


----------



## spinwax

rhauft said:


> Yep! sucks being me
> 
> 
> no complaints from the wife


Beautiful bikes man!:thumbsup: Can't go wrong with the red, white and black.

My wife is pretty cool with my time and money spent on the cycling thing, but I just don't see her going for a 10,000 Prince no matter how much income we have. 

Hope you are fast!!!


----------



## rhauft

spinwax said:


> Beautiful bikes man!:thumbsup: Can't go wrong with the red, white and black.
> My wife is pretty cool with my time and money spent on the cycling thing, but I just don't see her going for a 10,000 Prince no matter how much income we have.
> Hope you are fast!!!


Thanks man, 50yrs old, Masters Cat 2. The older I get, the faster I was... 

I have an agreement with my beloved wife:
I don't ask her how much she spends on Christian Louboutin's (shoes) and she doesn't ask me how much I spend on Pinarellos :idea: 
My guess is it's about a wash. You should see her closet!


----------



## Scooper

My humble Waterford that I'll be riding from San Francisco to Los Angeles in a charity ride the first week in June.


----------



## dannyg1

Stan,

I'll never stop lusting after your Waterford. What a fork crown.


----------



## holy cromoly

I like the Cipo era zebra stripe Specialized.

Now you need the matching zebra kit and you're set.


----------



## zmudshark

Stan, I would give you a vote, but the chain should be on the big ring in front, small cog in back, and the right crank aligned with the downtube.

Yours is right up there, but still a bit behind caterham's De Rosa, which I'm tempted to post myself, if he doesn't.


----------



## ralph1

rhauft said:


> Thanks man, 50yrs old, Masters Cat 2. The older I get, the faster I was...
> 
> I have an agreement with my beloved wife:
> I don't ask her how much she spends on Christian Louboutin's (shoes) and she doesn't ask me how much I spend on Pinarellos :idea:
> My guess is it's about a wash. You should see her closet!


What size frames are they? Very nice bikes also.......do you want to donate one to me??:idea: or at the very least the Boras VTIC

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Scooper

zmudshark said:


> Stan, I would give you a vote, but the chain should be on the big ring in front, small cog in back, and the right crank aligned with the downtube.


Heh heh.. I'll try to remember that. I live halfway up a l-o-n-g steep hill, so I'm always in low gear when I get home. :blush2: 




dannyg1 said:


> Stan,
> 
> I'll never stop lusting after your Waterford. What a fork crown.


Awww.. Thanks!


----------



## rhauft

ralph1 said:


> What size frames are they? Very nice bikes also.......do you want to donate one to me??:idea: or at the very least the Boras VTIC


Thanks Ralph, the Cinelli is a 58cm, Pinarellos 56cm, Orcas 57cm, Ordu 54cm... and they all fit me. The 08 Prince Ltd just sold on eBay. The Orcas are no longer mine, sold the 09 and the 06 was slolen. I also have a Pina Paris team issue not pictured along with mtb & cross bikes...

As for the Boras, they are also available... 4sale (inquire)


----------



## brblue

here's mine.
20 thumbs up to
- kajukembo's Single speed Kelley 
- sonoma smoothie few pages back from here
- old yeller's pinarello 
as the sexsiest of all the sexy bikes around here


----------



## Snakebitten

Lots of gorgeous bikes in this thread but only one left me with a smile. I cant take my eyes off of her:blush2: 












Heres mine. Old pic. 


















DA bits save for the FSA SLK crank. FSA Plasma handlebar with hudz cvrs. Sold the Selle seat and now have the Fizik Aliante black/red seat and Fizik seat light to replace that hideous seatpost light. FSA brakes and seatpost on the way. Not the most sought after namebrand or the best looking frame but shes my girl for now.


----------



## zipp2001

My stable of Zipp's with a Cannondale Multi-Sport for winter riding.


----------



## 2wd

Wow, sure are some sweet bikes in this thread!!!:thumbsup: 

Stan, love your Waterford. If I win the lottery I would be thrilled to have a bike that nice.


Well here is a couple of shots of my main ride, did not really see any entry level road bikes in the thread and thought we needed to include some. It is what I can afford and sora/tiagra does not bother me or make me much slower.


----------



## chocy

Look, no color no decal!!


----------



## cpark

Can't believe this thread is still going.
Noice looking bikes everyone!


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Not for everyones taste, but I love them and think they are pretty hot...


----------



## FTR

OK.
I miight as well play.
Everyone else has had a go so why not.


----------



## sofa-moser

https://bp1.blogger.com/_9VE8znp3iX0/RjCLcyCsAbI/AAAAAAAAAAo/qnxC4YppiYg/s1600-h/P1010011.JPG


----------



## DaveT




----------



## Richard

*Another vote for lugged steel.*

Might as well throw one of mine into the mix.


----------



## Alex_C

*Moots*

Ti frame built from the ground up - all ti bits plus Record 10 and destickered Reynolds DV46s...

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1841.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1841.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Frame is sold. Pinarello F4:13 is back!


----------



## metalmtn

those Torelli wheels make it.


----------



## metalmtn

tommyboypdx said:


> Its not complete yet (another week or so....) but here is my submission....


 bike is sweet!


----------



## pooneej

*lots of nice bikes on here!!!*

here's mine!!


----------



## farva

*Canyon Road Bike*

Better late than never I guess:

Canyon Custom Cycles (no longer around) Aluminum Frame
Mix of Rival & Force drivetrain
Easton Fork
Easton Circuit Wheels
SLR saddle
Ritchey Stem
Kestrel Bars
KEO pedals


----------



## MarvinK

Lots of awesome bikes. I've got a nice one coming, and will post it when it arrives. I love the look of my son's pieced-together bike, and it rides pretty well, too. Wasn't too expensive.

Anyhow, my votes are as follows:
Carbon: rhauft's Orbea Orca w/SRAM Red
Titanium: Alex_C's Moots.. would look better with a white saddle & tape, though!
Steel: francois' red Richard Sachs
CX: fisherman's orange Waterford

My son's Cannondale:


----------



## Lifelover

I could use a better stem and saddle bag, but otherwise I'm pretty partial to my Aegis SS


----------



## Wines of WA

My 58cm 2002 Merckx Team SC with special Freddy paint job to commemorate Fred Rodriguez's US championship win. Besides IMO looking cool, this bike also helped me win two bike races and podium several other times earlier this decade. 

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=76173&cat=691


----------



## haydos

here's my two entries...










This was the day it was built (before I even put pedals on it)










Out on a sunny autumn ride.


----------



## misterdangerpants

Wow, and old thread resurrected! Cool! I'll play.  

I think both my tangerine yellow IF Ti CJ

View attachment 173475


and my green apple Ted Wojcik urban assault bike

View attachment 173411


are pretty good looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey

misterdangerpants said:


> Wow, and old thread resurrected! Cool! I'll play.
> 
> I think both my:
> 
> Tangerine Yellow IF Ti CJ
> 
> View attachment 173412
> 
> 
> and my green apple Ted Wojcik urban assault bike
> 
> View attachment 173411
> 
> 
> are pretty good looking. :thumbsup:



I love the urban assult bike...what bars are those?


----------



## misterdangerpants

Dave Hickey said:


> I love the urban assult bike...what bars are those?


Thanks! They're WTB Mountain Road Drop Bars.


----------



## john11f

*my humble trek madone 4.5*










it will definitely not win but it's my first roadie.


----------



## john11f

*on am class*

w/c wheelset fits it best? aesthetically?


----------



## ThaFurnace

There are some really nice bikes in this thread. Hope my submission below does the thread justice.

My favorites so far are:

Kogswell on Page 2
Sonoma Smoothie Page 5
Merckx MXL Page 7
Fisherman's Orange Waterford Page 9.


----------



## ChuckUni

Gonna post this to mix it up a bit:


----------



## Voodoochile

*Tommasini Tecno...*


----------



## rhauft

*More Italian Steel*

1995 Pinarello Asolo / Campy Record/Chorus
























:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

john11f said:


> w/c wheelset fits it best? aesthetically?


The American Classic wheelset looks much better. That bike would looks sweet with SRAM Force parts, too!


----------



## Nuck_Chorris

Taskmaxter said:


> especially, the handy keg up front for those long rides



winner!!!!


----------



## SPECBender

Heres my Wilier....mmm


----------



## gsxrawd




----------



## Topher

*My prettiest bike...*

Its not my fastest, or most expensive and maybe doesn't belong in the thread... but here it is. Full build list and pics are posted in the touring section thread called "Bob Jackson World Tour Arrived".

My Favorites on the thread... 
Dorf411's Bottecchia pg 1
David Kirk's Kirk pg. 3


----------



## PRB

'93 Ciöcc


----------



## MarvinK

PRB said:


> '93 Ciöcc



Very cool... except for the bar tape.


----------



## bullit_cn

Here's my very simple one but love it a lot...


----------



## -Matt82-

bullit_cn said:


> Here's my very simple one but love it a lot...



Cool bike. What are those wheels?


----------



## bullit_cn

-Matt82- said:


> Cool bike. What are those wheels?


those are the old Gipiemme Grecal Parade


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## lechat67

i likes it


----------



## rtarh2o

Just saw this thread, glad somebody brought it back again! I have spent the last 30 minutes looking at all the bikes. I found the Torelli that was the inspiration for my repaint of my little known Liotto! I think it turned out great, and rides equally well. It has replaced my Look and Felt as my favorite ride!
Rusty


----------



## Kuma601

Some really beautiful bikes even going back to the original portions of this thread. So many to drool over. My picks and it is clear which frame styles these eyes like. The Orbea is the wild one...something about it is :biggrin5:

jaep- Paramount
rhaulet- Orbea Ordu
gsxrawd-Coppi
Voodoochile-Tommasini


----------



## parlorbikes

*Torelli Verde Limited Edition*


----------



## RJohn

I can't resist this thread. There are some beauties posted here that's for sure. If it's chrome, red and Italian I like it. If it's mine I love it.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Ok scrolling along here in the thread, so I decided to post what I have. Not the greatest shot and slightly out dated photo. I have recently switched our my stock scott saddle for San Selle Marco in white with a black stripe, any way...

View attachment 188963


View attachment 188964


----------



## Kuma601

Nice ones RJohn, very Italian flavored. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs2

Guerciotti


----------



## Topher

deadlegs2 said:


> Guerciotti
> 
> That's awesome.


----------



## TBro

deadlegs2 said:


> Guerciotti


deadlegs, the chrome lugs on that frame are just stunning. Awesome bike. 

Here a few of mine. 1988 Marinoni Special


----------



## Mike T.

TBro said:


> 1988 Marinoni Special


They don't make 'em like that anymore. Pity.


----------



## caterham

tough competition...some mighty pretty machines you guys have......

here's mine...


----------



## lancezneighbor

I think the Italian ones win!


----------



## Kuma601

Excellent caterham, what size is that one? 
Thanks! Nice to see a beauty like that!


----------



## caterham

Kuma601 said:


> Excellent caterham, what size is that one?


hi kuma601. 

my derosa is a 50.5 cm that i special ordered directly from ugo in late sept of 1979 and delivered in late january/early february,1980,making her exactly 30 years old.
she's got approx 65K+ miles on her to date and she's pretty much all original or as i rode her during the early/mid-80's ,save for wear items,half-step gearing and the regal saddle that went on in 1986( original concor in storage).
circa 1983










best,
k


----------



## esenkay

Here's mine:


----------



## TBro

Mike T. said:


> They don't make 'em like that anymore. Pity.


I know. They still make some really nice bikes, but no more lugs. Fortunately for me, I found that frame on Ebay and it had never been built up so I should get many many years of enjoyment out of it. 

TBro


----------



## Mike T.

TBro said:


> I know. They still make some really nice bikes, but no more lugs. Fortunately for me, I found that frame on Ebay and it had never been built up so I should get many many years of enjoyment out of it.
> TBro


I have two of their Tig frames (track & cx) and they're not a patch on their old lugged frames. I saw an old (but newly painted) lugged Marinoni track frame hanging at our track over xmas. It was the nicest Marinoni frame I've ever seen (and I've seen lots) with its pencil thin stays and fine 1/4" diameter seatstay bridge. If I knew who owned that frame I'd have given him what he wanted for it.


----------



## bikemoore

*the winner!!....*

My vote is for this Tomassini. The selection of every component on it is just right. I normally like bikes with more color, but the mix of black and chrome on this is done just right. And there are no wrong/clashing choices made anywhere. Considering that all of the components are new and the difficulty of finding polished items these days, this is very nicely done. If I had to choose any bike to show up on a ride astride (not accounting for size....I ride 61-62cm), this would be it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Overly

The latest makeover of my Taiwanese Italian, a.k.a. The Orange Chromesicle.

Mike's Bikes​


----------



## dhfreak

Here is my Ibis Silk SL. The red bar tape was just for Christmas.


----------



## veloduffer

*My 25th Anniversary Richard Sachs*

Here's my dream ride that was built in 2001. My dream bike and favorite ride. The lugs were hand-filed by Richard from blanks. I tried to keep it classic looking with mostly alloy Campy. The story of my purchase is on his website here: https://www.richardsachs.com/riders/jzung.html

I'm tempted to get in line for another...


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Oh my, Mr. Sachs can do no wrong!


----------



## cydswipe

*My bike.*

Good Lord there are some outstanding bikes in this thread. I'll post a pic of mine, just to make everyone elses' look better.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

cydswipe said:


> Good Lord there are some outstanding bikes in this thread. I'll post a pic of mine, just to make everyone elses' look better.


I don't know bro,I kind of dig it!


----------



## rward325

This was the most fun bike I ever had. It was fun to build and fun to ride. It is now being ridden by a U.S. serviceman somewhere in the pacific I believe.


----------



## DrRoebuck




----------



## CliveDS

Lots of Colnago in this thread.


----------



## rward325

DrRoebuck said:


> [imghttps://www.lalandscapes.com/photos/474647102_TvUZB-X3.jpg[/img]


You missed this one









Ok, now that my jaw is back off of the floor. That is absolutely the finest bike porn I have seen in ages....


----------



## tinman143




----------



## Lazyrider

Modern Classic. Not my best bike, but iconic.


----------



## chuckice




----------



## DrRoebuck

rward325 said:


> You missed this one
> 
> Ok, now that my jaw is back off of the floor. That is absolutely the finest bike porn I have seen in ages....


Fixed. Thanks and thanks!

More pics here.


----------



## tinman143

chuckice said:


>


this one is sexy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shabbasuraj




----------



## karyg

*here are my two*

'87 Rossin Professional SL
'90 Waterford Paramount OS


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Gorgeous!*



karyg said:


> '87 Rossin Professional SL
> '90 Waterford Paramount OS


Hey k, did you ever ride that Rossin, it just looks so clean and hot, that
I would be afraid to even touch it! It is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Really dig the seatpost and stem on that Rossin....Very nice.


----------



## karyg

*Rossin*

Thanks, The Rossin has over 30k miles on it. I stripped it down and had it powder coated last year. My wife bought it for me for our first anniversary way back when. I have had a lot of bikes come and go, but this one will always be with me.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

Simple and clean and a whole lot of fun
View attachment 189616
View attachment 189618


View attachment 189617


View attachment 189618


View attachment 189619


----------



## oh1gt

Here are mine:
91 Giordana Antares
08 Merlin Cyrene


----------



## zion rasta

*Kestrel RT-900*

Kestrel RT-900


----------



## dadoflam

My black BMC - hi-tech meets classic


----------



## cwdzoot

Hooooooley Smoke!


----------



## Mosovich

*Wow..*

That is SWEET!!!


----------



## MarvinK

That bike is cool... even if the crank screams: "I am a marketer's wet dream!"


----------



## zriggle

I didn't know anybody ever actually forked over the crazy amount of cash for those carbon DA cranks.


----------



## Cunego

This is me on my Time RXR Ulteam.


----------



## bikerjulio

Blue Coppi has an unusual v stiff triangulated tubeset


----------



## mile2424

gone but not forgotten....


----------



## european.dr

my friend's pego....:thumbsup:


----------



## WILMUNRH

*Here is a few of mine.*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043426640/" title="85' raleigh super course 053 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/4043426640_ff5631aa71_b.jpg" width="1024" height="688" alt="85' raleigh super course 053" /></a>
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3935065853/" title="bianchi sport sx 027 by wmunnis, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/3935065853_bffabf5b1f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bianchi sport sx 027" /></a>
<BR>

<BR>
As for voting which is the best..There is no way..There is too many.....unbelievable!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moschika

i'll play. here is my "favorite". it's an early 30's Malvern Star probably "restored" in the 50's.


----------



## gsxrawd




----------



## MarvinK

I normally don't like black bikes or cervelos.. but that looks great. What are the wheels?


----------



## gsxrawd

MarvinK said:


> I normally don't like black bikes or cervelos.. but that looks great. What are the wheels?


how about a white bike instead 









wheels on the S2 are Reynolds DV46 clinchers.


----------



## twiggy73

moschika said:


> i'll play. here is my "favorite". it's an early 30's Malvern Star probably "restored" in the 50's.



That is one cool bike! you wont see one of them every day 

Love it 

Twiggy73


----------



## thelivo

I like that picture with the boat - interesting photo editing!


----------



## MTBMaven

Steel DeSalvo. Build for all day rides, brevets, light touring.


----------



## MTBMaven

dadoflam said:


> My black BMC - hi-tech meets classic


Good lord, what did you drop on that thing? There has to be a country somewhere in the world with a smaller GDP. That is an amazing, cost-no-object bike!


----------



## m_s

I just did a rough estimate of the price of that thing, without knowing specifically which BMC frame that is, or the post/stem/bars, and came up with about 12,700 dollars.

Darn reasonable considering those TT01s were about 10+ grand for the frameset.


----------



## fallzboater

Some fine rides here, and a few hideous ones. However proud you are of your plastic bike that was shat out of a tube in Taiwan (I admit that I'm currently riding one), it's insulting to pollute this thread with it. Also, never take a photo of the drive side of your bike with the chain on the small ring, or crank arm vertical. 

Thank you.


----------



## maximum7

> Some fine rides here, and a few hideous ones. However proud you are of your plastic bike that was shat out of a tube in Taiwan (I admit that I'm currently riding one), it's insulting to pollute this thread with it. Also, never take a photo of the drive side of your bike with the chain on the small ring, or crank arm vertical.
> 
> Thank you.


LOL. I just flushed something that resembled this comment down the toilet this morning...


----------



## lawsonallred

Here's mine. Hand built from a raw steel Firebikes frame and fork. All welds hand-filed and filled. All paint by owner. Photography by owner. Approx 7 foot wheelbase. Two foot ape hangers. Seat approximately one inch off back tire. Fun to ride to barbeques and parties. Enjoy!


----------



## fallzboater

Yeah, but how does it climb?

Looks cool.


----------



## RicG777

Just got it and know nothing about this model!


----------



## Zilla

fallzboater said:


> Some fine rides here, and a few hideous ones. However proud you are of your plastic bike that was shat out of a tube in Taiwan (I admit that I'm currently riding one), it's insulting to pollute this thread with it. Also, never take a photo of the drive side of your bike with the chain on the small ring, or crank arm vertical.
> 
> Thank you.


I still think my bike is a beauty, despite it's lineage...and gearing combo in photo.


----------



## maximum7

Whatever...


----------



## toshi




----------



## Mike T.

Nice. What handlebars are those?


----------



## oily666

Not something I ride much, but IMO, it's hard to top old world Euro.


----------



## toshi

Mike T. said:


> Nice. What handlebars are those?


Thanks Mike. The bars are Shimano Pro Compact PLT OS Rounds.


----------



## duboisdeflute

http://subefotos.com/ver/?c7703228c96528d8863d2da9268d3838o.jpg
http://subefotos.com/ver/?359c6772402dc5305ec94c31a7b65b1ao.jpg
http://subefotos.com/ver/?a636d5e3f3bcae8a53098abcec07747do.jpg
http://subefotos.com/ver/?2de323792e90962145fcffc5eaa5ce3eo.jpg
here the stable , the next on the road is Mercian.


----------



## adirik

OK, I'll play...

Bike #1: Custom-built Eriksen titanium with etched logos, S&S couplers, and a ceramic Ligero wheelset.









































Bike #2: Pegoretti Duende

















Bike #3: Pegoretti Luigino


----------



## duboisdeflute

Nice bikes, I think you have to down a little bit your Brooks Swallow"s nozeon the Luigino.


----------



## BikeFixer

I tried posting mine but it didn't show up
I will try it from home tonight


----------



## MTBMaven

Nice Acorn single strap bag! I've got the two strap bag. Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## MarvinK

adirik said:


> OK, I'll play...
> 
> Bike #3: Pegoretti Luigino



This one might be my favorite... but I'd like it better if the finishing tape ended at the bottom of the bar--not right out front in plain sight. Seems like an easy fix, where the rest of the bike is so beautiful. Bike #2 also appears to suffer from questionable finishing on the tape, but bike #1 was done right.


----------



## ultimobici

*Old mixed with new*

Here's my 2002 De Rosa Merak built up with Record 10 and Centaur Carbon Ultrashift Ergos.


----------



## tlarwa

Go Blue!!!

Waterford 2200 w/ custom paint. 

View attachment 192120


----------



## Scooper

tlarwa said:


> Go Blue!!!
> 
> Waterford 2200 w/ custom paint.


Very nice 2200. How do you like the Wound Up fork?


----------



## chuckice

I guess this is an open ended contest?


----------



## Dereck

Need more recent photos! Right now, my beloved 'Bob' is doing a great job as 'wall art' at the dining end of a corporate condo as we slide along a long-winded move to frozen Chicago.

Basics - built in 2006, lugged 853, CF fork, chromed chainstays. All the black panels are paint, not decals, all lugs are contrast lined. If any 'slightly older' cyclists are thinking its familiar, the trim pattern is much the same as the BJ I raced in my native England, in the early 1970s.

Geometry and paint are, of course, unique. Hardware is Shimano Ultegra, though now she has a SRAM Force CF crankset. Wheels are Mavic, nowadays some slinky black anniversary Ksyriums.

Out where she belongs, she goes where I'm thinking. If it comes down to a sprint for anything - my favourite part of any race when I did this cycling thing properly - she'll take far more wattage than I can lay down now.

Why buy 'stock' when you can have one that's really yours and the only one like it?

Regards
Dereck


----------



## gandini

What I love about this thread is the VARIETY of bikes being posted. It's amazing, and reflects the very essence of the title of the thread.
I also love the comment about plastic bikes made in Taiwan (by the poster, like me, who rides one! Well, mine actually came from Communist China...)
And the Black BMC with Di2 is crazyshite. 

Keep those cards and letters coming in.


----------



## ComesAtime

Beauty is in the eye of something or other,,,,


----------



## Dereck

"Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder", IIRC...

The great thing about cycling is that a high end performance 'vehicle' that's uniquely yours, not a 'product' devised by marketing and sold to you by advertising, is actually achievable.


----------



## phierce

'09 Roubaix Expert Test


----------



## john11f

removed my post. will post back once my bike is finished.


----------



## Zachariah

No contest winner, but shes only 16 pounds and FAST:


----------



## gandini

Zachariah said:


> No contest winner, but shes only 16 pounds and FAST:


That's coz she wears size 2 clothes! Nice looking rig.
What are those little orange things on the end of the valves?


----------



## Zachariah

gandini said:


> That's coz she wears size 2 clothes! Nice looking rig.
> What are those little orange things on the end of the valves?


Those are 40g Maxxis Ultralight tube valve caps. Thanks!


----------



## zion rasta

*Kestrel RT 900 SL*

15.5 lbs 59cm


----------



## MarvinK

Zachariah said:


> Those are 40g Maxxis Ultralight tube valve caps. Thanks!


Valve caps aren't TOTALLY useless. I once cut the tip off of one to make a makeshift schrader adapter and pumped up a tire at a gas station when I was a teenager.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

^^^^^^^That Kestrel is very very sexy^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## twiggy73

The Old and the New both sexy in there own way 

Look KG 86 with Shimano 600 and the new 585 Origin Sram Force


----------



## steelisreal2

*A school boy dream.....*

Here's my Chesini X-Uno with Campagnolo C-Record Gruppo a snapshot of a mid 80's Italian classic. Something that I could only dream of owning as a school boy flicking through various issues of Winning Magazine.







































Restoration details from a previous post:- https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146299


----------



## Mike T.

Perfection. Be very proud.


----------



## rward325

As Dave Hickey originally stated. That is probably one the nicest bikes I have seen here. It is in my top 5.


----------



## fa63

Here is my contribution to more beautiful roads:


----------



## MarvinK

fa63 said:


> Here is my contribution to more beautiful roads:


Are those decals removable?


----------



## Richard

The Chesini gets my vote for THE most beautiful bicycle ever to grace these forums.


----------



## fa63

MarvinK said:


> Are those decals removable?


Yes, they are. I have just been too lazy to remove them.


----------



## proy

*My baby...*


----------



## CliveDS

Take that painting down and hand the bike on the wall. It's beautiful.


----------



## karimmtl

Actually I prefer the painting, I think the bike is very ugly...seems well built though.


----------



## DrRoebuck

proy said:


>


Why don't you put the Garmin on the stem? That looks clunky.


----------



## proy

DrRoebuck said:


> Why don't you put the Garmin on the stem? That looks clunky.


This was an early photo and the Garmin moved to the stem shortly thereafter.


----------



## prisky

dadoflam said:


> My black BMC - hi-tech meets classic


Um where did you get the crank?


----------



## cwdzoot

Bet it rides great.


----------



## MarvinK

karimmtl said:


> Actually I prefer the painting, I think the bike is very ugly...seems well built though.


^ Probably a dirty hippie retro grouch.

The bike looks fantastic, and I'm sure it looks even better with the computer on the stem.


----------



## MarvinK

fa63 said:


> Yes, they are. I have just been too lazy to remove them.


I think you should be too lazy to enter the best-looking bicycle contest until you are no longer too lazy to remove the Performance/Scattante stickers. Seriously.


----------



## karimmtl

I don't doubt that at all. It looks ugly.


----------



## karimmtl

Oh ye of little taste. Get glasses.


----------



## proy

karimmtl said:


> Oh ye of little taste. Get glasses.



Methinks thou doth protest too much.

But thanks for caring.


----------



## tihsepa

Why are the modern bikes so ugly?


----------



## MarvinK

Some people just adapt better to change.


----------



## jsedlak

mile2424 said:


> gone but not forgotten....


Winner in my book!


Here is mine. It has changed a bit since this photo (tape, lowered bars, tyres) but not much.


----------



## messyparrot

I am liking white these days............


----------



## iyeoh

Probably not to everyone's taste. My wife's Casati Gold Line SLX. A modest frame with early 1990s Record 8-Speed ErgoPower and period-correct accessories with tubular tires, except for the 2000s decade Fizik women's saddle. Its just one of the bikes endearing to me. A couple of thousand miles on it and it still looks alright.


----------



## Dajianshan

Wow! That's a nice Casati, but for this competition the low seat post would ding you a couple points for style.


----------



## MarvinK

I know this wont be everyone's style, but I think it looks great and get tons of compliments. It definitely is the best riding race bike I've ever owned. 2010 Trek Madone 6 w/SRAM Red


----------



## MarvinK

Dajianshan said:


> Wow! That's a nice Casati, but for this competition the low seat post would ding you a couple points for style.


I think you got to cut some slack when its a VERY small frame to start with. Definitely if you're riding a 62cm with the seatpost low, it costs style points. If you barely fit a <50cm frame, I think the seatpost is fine. I mean, look at the headtube.


----------



## iyeoh

Dajianshan said:


> Wow! That's a nice Casati, but for this competition the low seat post would ding you a couple points for style.


When you are 5 foot 1 inch and when the frame is actually 1 cm too large for you, I think you would prefer to protect your genitals rather than be stylish.

That's a 46 cm frame... with 700C wheels.

Like to know where it is stylish? Those are 165 cm crank arms, and that high gear is a 53 x 12. That is like pushing a 54 x 11 with the regular 172.5 mm crank arms. Like to see your legs after such a ride... I know mine would turn to jello. And in my book, _that's stylish_


----------



## iyeoh

MarvinK,

What an awesome photo and facial expression! Never mind the bike, which looks dang nice BTW


----------



## Dajianshan

Don't get me wrong... I think it looks great and if it works for you even better... It is a BEAUTIFUL BIKE. Truly! The low post just stands out in the aesthetic balance of things. That's all I am saying. Really... a great bike.


----------



## iyeoh

Dajianshan said:


> Don't get me wrong... I think it looks great and if it works for you even better... It is a BEAUTIFUL BIKE. Truly! The low post just stands out in the aesthetic balance of things. That's all I am saying. Really... a great bike.



I hear you and get what you say, but just remember that sometimes extremely short women like my wife like to ride bikes too, and she's pretty good at it too lol

You can't make a short person any taller so that the person can look stylish with lots of seatpost showing lol


----------



## Dajianshan

At 5'6" I understand. 

I'm in Taiwan and I tried to get my sister in law on a road bike. Couldn't find one that was short enough. 

My builder is actually in the process of producing some nice classic-looking steel framed bikes designed specifically for shorter people and women. They are in the final phases of refinement and design. I'll have to SPAM on them when they come out.


----------



## prisky

Here it is. .. R-SYS FTW!!


----------



## raymonda

we have a winner


----------



## Richard

Don't you know those Mavic R-SYS asplode?


----------



## MarvinK

Winner with aluminum frameset and asploding wheels? Nice.


----------



## prisky

Richard said:


> Don't you know those Mavic R-SYS asplode?


I have found nothing wrong with them.they are incredibly light stiff and they accelerate like nothing else.The only thing I dont really like about them is the overly noisy rear hub.I honestly think people have misconceptions about these wheels cos of a few teething problems.If they were as bad as some people would have you believe I doubt that Mavic would have continued making them,nor would I enjoy riding them so much.


----------



## KILMISTER




----------



## misterdangerpants

I think my latest project is certainly a great looking bicycle, but it isn't finished so I thought I'd include some teaser shots.  

View attachment 195507


View attachment 195508


View attachment 195509


View attachment 195510


View attachment 195511


----------



## redlemond aide

dadoflam said:


> My black BMC - hi-tech meets classic


hands down winner for a young bike. can you live up to this bike's pedigree as a rider?


----------



## prisky

MarvinK said:


> Winner with aluminum frameset and asploding wheels? Nice.


Oh gee, sorry that I`m not made of money and can`t afford a plastic bike like yours,shorty:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

prisky said:


> Oh gee, sorry that I`m not made of money and can`t afford a plastic bike like yours,shorty:thumbsup:


At least you could swing some plastic spokes!


----------



## arcustic

My humble bike


----------



## john11f

nice bike you got there.

a pinarello doesn't strike me as a humble ride though.


----------



## arcustic

Thanks.


----------



## JML

More info here.

View attachment 195973


----------



## CliveDS

Very Nice!


----------



## desmond88

TurboTurtle said:


> Get that thing built and we will see.  TF


 is it built? may i have a look at it?


----------



## redlemond aide

fallzboater said:


> Some fine rides here, and a few hideous ones. However proud you are of your plastic bike that was shat out of a tube in Taiwan (I admit that I'm currently riding one), it's insulting to pollute this thread with it. Also, never take a photo of the drive side of your bike with the chain on the small ring, or crank arm vertical.
> 
> Thank you.


what if it was chat out of a tube in Waterloo, WI ?


----------



## MarvinK

that's quite alright


----------



## redlemond aide

i didn't know there were rules to take a picture of your bike. worry about yourself and your plastic. my plastic rips. my only limitation is my engine.


----------



## mjdwyer23




----------



## alias33

my madone 6 series project one.


----------



## MarvinK

alias33 said:


> my madone 6 series project one.


That must be an older 6-series? What kind of tape is that... Lizard Skins? Nice bike... sucks that you have non-matching tires... at least for this contest. :S


----------



## CliveDS

*Ridley Noah - Just finished review*

Just finished the review on my blog, FAST bike.


----------



## rendaddy

*rendad-é 1112*

mt TT bike


----------



## shellshock

10042010256.jpg


----------



## rward325

shellshock said:


> 10042010256.jpg



Nice bike


----------



## HeluvaSkier

Nothing really "special" here, but a clean good bang-for-the-buck build.


----------



## aengbretson

HeluvaSkier said:


> Nothing really "special" here, but a clean good bang-for-the-buck build.


Very nice... What frame is that? Those seat stays are THIN


----------



## HeluvaSkier

aengbretson said:


> Very nice... What frame is that? Those seat stays are THIN


Thanks! It's just a no-name carbon frame - I have more info about it in the Carbon eBay frame thread [BB30, tapered headtube, etc]. It's no Colnago, but it works. The stays are thin, but they are elliptical - so they appear thinner than they actually are.


----------



## MarvinK

aengbretson: It's a Cervelo R3 rip-off from China (it still looks nice--although I think white saddle and tape would look sharp)


----------



## felix5150

Simple but sweet ride
View attachment 197544


----------



## AvantDale

Love the Red chain ring on the Force crank!


----------



## Starter




----------



## martinrjensen

*not my favorite ride*

But dang, it sure is my perttiest!


----------



## fa63

In its latest form:


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

fa63 said:


> In its latest form:


Very classy build:thumbsup:


----------



## John Ryder

*2005 Madone P1*

Spider Bike 2.0


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*OK, I'll play, here are my 3*

First pic is my latest addition, a PedalForce RS2, with SRAM Force group, Reynolds Strike wheels.
Second pic is a 2006 Litespeed Tuscany, Dura-Ace 10 speed group with FSA K-Force Lite crank, Reynolds Assault wheels.
Third pic is a custom Albert Eisentraut, built in 1997, later upgraded to Dura-Ace 9 speed (with 10 speed group crank, from the LItespeed), and Ksyrium SSL SC (or was it SL3 ? heck, I can't remember what exactly ) wheels.
Carbon fiber, titanium, and steel -- a good mix of rides, they have all treated me well. I have about 18,000 miles on the Eisentraut, about 14,000 on the Tuscany, and just over 2000 on the RS2.

Doug


----------



## fast ferd

Cool trio of rides, DB. You take good care of your rides. I like that Eisentraut and its unique paint job. Although add green tires, blue saddle, and brown bar tape and you might lose me. ;-)

Are you certain those two other bikes have Reynolds wheels...because I'm not so sure. Dang, just peeling those decals off will save you a pound per wheel.


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Yea, I'm sure - Reynolds wheels !*



fast ferd said:


> Cool trio of rides, DB. You take good care of your rides. I like that Eisentraut and its unique paint job. Although add green tires, blue saddle, and brown bar tape and you might lose me. ;-)
> 
> Are you certain those two other bikes have Reynolds wheels...because I'm not so sure. Dang, just peeling those decals off will save you a pound per wheel.


Reynolds wants to make sure everyone knows what you (or rather I) am riding, no doubt about that  I might do something with them, I have a cycling pal who can make one-color stickers, and might pull them off, or maybe add some red (I obviously like red), in some way, as an accent. Just not sure. But I seem to like the rolling billboard look prevalent these days, so I doubt I'll just peel them all off 

Thanks for the kudos on the Eisentraut scheme, I really can't take a lot of credit though -- I liked the Coors Light team bike paint scheme back then, sent Eisentraut a pic, and he changed the deep purple to what you see, I'll call it lavender, and I was happy with what he did, I have always liked the way it turned out. You will NEVER see green tires, or a blue seat, or likely brown tape on that bike  

Doug


----------



## Camilo

deleted - posted in error!


----------



## Ventruck

fa63 said:


> In its latest form:


I'm itching to know what bars those are, or did you wrap them a certain way to get such a bend? Been seeing such bends in a few bike pics somehow without knowing for sure what I'm looking at, but thinking of switching to...whatever it is.

I'm totally blind here.:mad2: And great bike. Choice in tape was really smart!


----------



## DM.Aelis

Can we get some (somewhat impartial?) judges (mods?) to make a poll-based "contest finalists" post based on these selections from these many entrants?

It'd be nice to distill these into a handful of winners! Lots of great bikes here.


----------



## WhyRun

*My Bikes*

I guess it will depend which you like best. But these are my rides.

<img src=https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7430/img0018vc.jpg>

<img src=https://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8756/orca2009final004.jpg>


----------



## turtleshuffle

Heres my climbing rig weighing in at 15lbs... Seigler SCR


----------



## MTBMaven

turtleshuffle said:


> Heres my climbing rig weighing in at 15lbs... Seigler SCR


When you say this is your climbing rig, what about this bike makes this a climbing rig to you? I am interested in the subject as you can see here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=211565


----------



## turtleshuffle

Its 3lbs lighter than my BMC SLX01, and its running a compact crank with a 12-27 cass.


----------



## fa63

Ventruck said:


> I'm itching to know what bars those are, or did you wrap them a certain way to get such a bend? Been seeing such bends in a few bike pics somehow without knowing for sure what I'm looking at, but thinking of switching to...whatever it is.
> 
> I'm totally blind here.:mad2: And great bike. Choice in tape was really smart!


Sorry for the late reply; I just show your post. The bars are 3T Ergonova.


----------



## PLAYONIT

I'm in.....


----------



## been200mph

My family...


----------



## jermso




----------



## dookie

~1990 scapin el-os. full c-record. deltas. color-matched cages even. top that, beeyatch.


----------



## misterdangerpants

1998 Rhygin Metax CX

View attachment 200463


----------



## berndrea

Chinese Carbon Frame/Fork/Headset/Saddle
Almost a full SRAM Red Group
Ultegra Brakest
Dura Ace 10 speed
Forte Pedals
Ritchey Pro Stem/Bars/Seat Post
Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset
KNC Uberlight Chain
Lightweight Titanium Skewers
Equinox Tires


----------



## Guest

*My TCR*


----------



## Dereck

Not only a great ride - I've done everything on this Gunnar Sport from grocery shopping to a criterium - but when it got a little shabby in its less than subtle red and yellow, I packed it off back to Waterford's and got it sparkled up a little. Doesn't show here, but the blue has a little pearly effect when the sun hits it right. Subtle but positive.

If the 'bits' on the red/yellow itteration are causing confustication - Campag shifters and derailleurs, Shimano Ultegra nine speed crank with a 50T TA outer ring and a 38T Salsa inner (sub compact???  ), Shimano ten speed cassette and chain. Aim was to see if I liked Campag levers.

They worked fine, but didn't like holding them and wasn't fussed over the shifting. Hence the blue/white respray job is now back on Shimano...

Can't beat a little bit of 'unique' and being able to change it is great icing on the cake.

Oops - the shot in red/yellow was being built up, hence the droopy cables!

D


----------



## ralph1

*Best looking ride*

I think it's my newly put together R3-SL, but I am a bit biased. 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## diamondbicycle

*Check out my new custom ride!*

Custom 2010 Diamond DM-1 Pro Race


----------



## MarvinK

diamondbicycle said:


> Custom 2010 Diamond DM-1 Pro Race


How much do the Diamond DM-1 frames run? The paint/logos look good...


----------



## rward325

diamondbicycle said:


> Custom 2010 Diamond DM-1 Pro Race


Very nice bike indeed. I like the colors very much.


----------



## diamondbicycle

*Diamond DM-1 Pro Race frame info*

Marvin:
Frame, fork, headset and 2 carbon bottle cages is $899. It is also sold as a complete custom bike per your specs.


----------



## Dereck

Idle, maybe though-provoking thoughts on the State of The Art...

Am I the only one who thinks that straight bladed forks are ugly and ruin the lines of many an otherwise attractive bike?

If I ever got another 'plastic bike' - my Trek Madone venture still makes me shudder - it will probably be all black with minimal decals on round tubes. At which point, I tell myself I might as well get a black Waterford R33 - with curved CF forks, of course 

If I ever get grandiose, I recall a rider I went up against some when I took this sport a little more seriously.

The only reason we knew his bike was a Curly Hetchins was the distinctive rear stays - it was brush painted in domestic enamel, without much dismantling first. Components were vague, maintenance was by his clubmates, desperate to keep it to together so their star rider would get to the finish. 

He also used it for his day job - he was a bicycle-mounted post office mail deliverer.

He was a first cat roadie and pretty good time-triallist - which kept him in shape for his favourite branch of racing - cyclo-cross.

Wish I'd had a camera back then. A shot of that oily blue-ish Curly would be a killer here...

Thanks to all for possibly the most fun thread hereabouts

Dereck


----------



## CliveDS

*Eddy Merckx EMX5 Campy Record and Hyperons*

My new Merckx EMX5 with Campy Record, Hyperons and ITM bars, stem, cages. Sorry for the iphone pic - took it at top of Paris mt, SC

​


----------



## been200mph

'06 TCR Advanced (and '05 NRS C1 if you click on link in sig)


----------



## turbomatic73

70's Proteus re-done as my grocery getter.


----------



## atpjunkie

*hey is that Deda tape*



adirik said:


> OK, I'll play...
> 
> 
> Bike #3: Pegoretti Luigino


on the Luigino Powder Blue? the Deda I have in that color has a tad of periwinkle in it. Did I get a bad batch, yours looks much more powder blue than mine


----------



## adirik

atpjunkie said:


> on the Luigino Powder Blue? the Deda I have in that color has a tad of periwinkle in it. Did I get a bad batch, yours looks much more powder blue than mine


The color of the Deda tape on my Luigino is "Sky Blue", which does look like powder blue in person. But it's a real pain to keep clean. Here's a more recent picture of my Luigino with "Handlebra" leather tape in dark brown, matching the Brooks Swallow saddle.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I went and checked*

mine is Cinelli and it has a touch of purple
I'll have to find some of that

I use white tape, I understand tape being hard to stay clean

yours looks good with the leather

thx


----------



## Ray_from_SA

CliveDS said:


> My new Merckx EMX5 with Campy Record, Hyperons and ITM bars, stem, cages. Sorry for the iphone pic - took it at top of Paris mt, SC



Was that your bike I saw Matt building the Thursday week before last?

We were all drooling over it and the group ride meet up :thumbsup:


----------



## Le Turbo

PLAYONIT said:


> I'm in.....


PLAYONIT, that is a _very_ sweet ride. I'm not usually into modern bikes, but that's some seriously beautiful colour co-ordination. Gets a "Phwoar!" from me.


----------



## Le Turbo

*Just 2 weeks old (to me)*

I'll let you look at my bikes, because I sit staring at them for hours sometimes ...

Colnago Master Olympic / Master light: Colombus Tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset: Chorus 8 Speed Ergo's, Chorus 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks, Chorus Headset, Chorus Brake Calipers, Cinelli Bars and Intergrated Dura Ace Stem, Sella Success Seat, Mavic CXP30 wheels with Campy Hubs.

Colnago Superissimo: Coumbus Brain tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset: Mirage 8 Speed Ergo's, Athena 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks, Chorus Headset, Mirage Brake Calipers, Cinelli Bars and Stem, San Marco Rolls Seat, Campy Vento wheels.

Merckx Corsa-01: Still coming, probably (naughty this) with Dura-Ace 7800 set-up.

And not shown, a South African Le-Turbo still running Sachs-Huret Eco!


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Staring at them is about all you can do with them, unless...*

Le Turbo, unless you put some pedals on those bikes, staring at them will be about all you can do with them 




Le Turbo said:


> I'll let you look at my bikes, because I sit staring at them for hours sometimes ...
> 
> Colnago Master Olympic / Master light: Colombus Tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset: Chorus 8 Speed Ergo's, Chorus 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks, Chorus Headset, Chorus Brake Calipers, Cinelli Bars and Intergrated Dura Ace Stem, Sella Success Seat, Mavic CXP30 wheels with Campy Hubs.
> 
> Colnago Superissimo: Coumbus Brain tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset: Mirage 8 Speed Ergo's, Athena 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks, Chorus Headset, Mirage Brake Calipers, Cinelli Bars and Stem, San Marco Rolls Seat, Campy Vento wheels.
> 
> Merckx Corsa-01: Still coming, probably (naughty this) with Dura-Ace 7800 set-up.
> 
> And not shown, a South African Le-Turbo still running Sachs-Huret Eco!


----------



## CliveDS

Please post a pic of the Le Turbo- any chance you would sell it?

I bought my first bike at Deal and Huth from Basil back in the 70's, worked with Alpina in the 80's and Robert Cohen and Darccordi in the 90's.


----------



## razer

Here's mine.

Haven't got it fitted yet...

Time RXR Ulteam in White (medium)
Time Ergo Handlebars
Time Ergo Stem (120mm)
Time i-Clic Titanium Carbon pedals
Full Campy Super Record 11 groupset
THM Carbones Clavicula crankset with TUNE chainrings
Ciamillo Gravitas with custom white brake pad holders
Sella San Marco Aspide Carbon saddle
Lightweight GEN III Obermayers 16/20
Not too sure about the weight but was told by my wrench that it was somewhere around 5.9kg. Not too bad for such a heavy frame.....


----------



## twiggy73

That is one hot ride that I could only dream of 

You are very lucky 
those wheels cost as much as my frame so i wil wander back to dream land 

Ride it to the max 


Twiggy73


----------



## MarvinK

I'm dreaming of the office (or home?) space!


----------



## rward325

That is a gorgeous bike. I have only been able to fondle those wheels at a demo day they had at my LBS. They were gorgeous. The Time frame is a well executed fram and all of the other goodies are top of the heap. How are you liking the brakes? I have been curious about those for some time.


----------



## razer

rward325 said:


> That is a gorgeous bike. I have only been able to fondle those wheels at a demo day they had at my LBS. They were gorgeous. The Time frame is a well executed fram and all of the other goodies are top of the heap. How are you liking the brakes? I have been curious about those for some time.


Sad to say I've not been able to give the bike much time. Last I rode it was about 15 mins and I had to rush off to the airport to Tokyo. 

Just came back 2 days ago. If I remembered correctly, they're not too bad but a little flexy. Can't really give much comparisons since they're the only brakes I've tried on a road bike.


----------



## nayr497

That Time is nice looking. Sharp looking build.

What I don't understand is where these bikes actually are located. What I mean is that I can see tons of very nice, very expensive bikes on the internet. I probably can count on one hand though how many I've seen in person. Sure, lots of nice bikes in the $2000-$4000 range, but I rarely see these moving money vaults when out riding, whether solo or in groups. 

I guess the internet just makes me bike world seem larger

Some dude with a Pinarello Dogma does show up to one ride I do rather often. Nice bike, good build...but the guy's bar tape is white, filthy, has gaps and ridges, and the finishing tape is coming unstuck. I feel like his bike should be confiscated.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

nayr497 said:


> That Time is nice looking. Sharp looking build.
> 
> What I don't understand is where these bikes actually are located. What I mean is that I can see tons of very nice, very expensive bikes on the internet. I probably can count on one hand though how many I've seen in person. Sure, lots of nice bikes in the $2000-$4000 range, but I rarely see these moving money vaults when out riding, whether solo or in groups.
> 
> I guess the internet just makes me bike world seem larger
> 
> Some dude with a Pinarello Dogma does show up to one ride I do rather often. Nice bike, good build...but the guy's bar tape is white, filthy, has gaps and ridges, and the finishing tape is coming unstuck. I feel like his bike should be confiscated.


The Time is a sick build. A guy I ride with regularly has a Serotta MeiVici AE - probably the most expensive bike out of the guys I ride with. He has something like $16k in it. Really a beautiful bike. 

At least the guy with the Dogma actually rides his Dogma. The guys that deserve the criticism are the ones with a $10k+ bike with sparkling clean white bar tape that show up to Saturday group rides and get dropped in the first 5 miles.


----------



## luca.grigo

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Not for everyones taste, but I love them and think they are pretty hot...


Pegoretti... forever!


----------



## Oracle7775

The classic red/silver Italians are beautiful, but the mountain biker in me has got to go with the Moots ti bikes.


----------



## cpark

razer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Haven't got it fitted yet...
> 
> Time RXR Ulteam in White (medium)
> Time Ergo Handlebars
> Time Ergo Stem (120mm)
> Time i-Clic Titanium Carbon pedals
> Full Campy Super Record 11 groupset
> THM Carbones Clavicula crankset with TUNE chainrings
> Ciamillo Gravitas with custom white brake pad holders
> Sella San Marco Aspide Carbon saddle
> Lightweight GEN III Obermayers 16/20
> Not too sure about the weight but was told by my wrench that it was somewhere around 5.9kg. Not too bad for such a heavy frame.....
> 
> 
> That is a sick build!:thumbsup:
> But a heavy frame?
> Not the lightest one out there, but at 1050 to 1100 grams for a robust frame is not too bad.
> I'm guessing your other bikes are lighter than the RXR?


----------



## razer

MarvinK said:


> I'm dreaming of the office (or home?) space!


That's my apartment over in Singapore. Took the shot from my room.


----------



## razer

nayr497 said:


> That Time is nice looking. Sharp looking build.
> 
> What I don't understand is where these bikes actually are located. What I mean is that I can see tons of very nice, very expensive bikes on the internet. I probably can count on one hand though how many I've seen in person. Sure, lots of nice bikes in the $2000-$4000 range, but I rarely see these moving money vaults when out riding, whether solo or in groups.
> 
> I guess the internet just makes me bike world seem larger
> 
> Some dude with a Pinarello Dogma does show up to one ride I do rather often. Nice bike, good build...but the guy's bar tape is white, filthy, has gaps and ridges, and the finishing tape is coming unstuck. I feel like his bike should be confiscated.


I think I belong to the group that gets dropped... 

Been riding for about 16 years or so and have had minor encounters with road bikes but this is my first ever road bike and I just had my first ever proper ride of about 50km. 

Its definitely a humbling experience for me as I find the road bike quite a lot harder to control as compared to my DH and Single Speed. 

It might be that I've not gotten it fitted yet (fitter isn't in town...) and the stem is probably a cm too long and the saddle a little too high but still, it took me about 10 km to get used to the aggressive position and another 10km before I could confidently ride without hands when I reached for the water bottle/back pocket. 

Anyway, the bike accelerates like a rocket and that was something that I've never felt before on my DH...


----------



## razer

That is a sick build!:thumbsup: 
But a heavy frame?
Not the lightest one out there, but at 1050 to 1100 grams for a robust frame is not too bad.
I'm guessing your other bikes are lighter than the RXR?[/QUOTE]

Thanks! 

I guess Time went for a more aerodynamic Frame that was inspired by their TT bike, the Time RXR and created a bike that was supposed to slice through air better instead of staying light. Whichever is better (saving weight or being more aerodynamic) beats me but its one heck of a frame that I wouldn't mind sacrificing some weight for. 

Frame is stiff as hell and then again doesn't end up being bone jarring. My concept for this built was to keep the bike balanced between performance and aesthetics. 

As such, certain weight weenie parts like Schmolke handlebars or Extralite stem weren't chosen. Could have decked out the build with Nokon cables and powercordz liners with even lighter pedals (the current pedals are insanely light  ) but I guess I'll stick to the Campy originals since SR11 is a little finicky when it comes to custom cables. 

Anyway, this is my first and only road bike.  Been more of a mtb'er all the while...


----------



## JoelS

Here's mine. 

BMC Pro Machine
Chorus
Bontrager RaceXLight wheels (waiting for a new wheelset, should be here in a few weeks)
Shimano Pro front end
SpeedPlay Zero Ti pedals


----------



## carbonLORD

When I first built it:








Now:








Record, Zero Gravity, carbonLORD Fork, Crank, Post, Stem, Bars, HED wheels and a SLC Carbon Flow saddle.

Tubes are natural carbon weave with black aluminum lugs. This ones a classic, the original Team Machine, SLT01.


----------



## skyliner1004

Heres my 2010 LOOK 566 Rival. What do you guys think?

Heres some more/updated pics with new home storage rack:


----------



## zion rasta

*RT-900 SL Zipp carbon 404*

Here is mine.... The dream machine. Full SRAM red. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

Wow...so many beautiful looking bikes!


----------



## Erion929

Picked up a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3
Dura Ace/ Ultegra / FSA SL-K Light carbon crank / Fizik
Relaxed geometry for my 53 yr. old, haven't-ridden-in-over-15yrs body


----------



## zoikz

*Circle A 953*

Custom build and Paint with Reynolds 953 steel. Oversized compact frame with llewellyn lugs. Check in with me in 10 years, bet you it will still be my favorite.


----------



## shotojs78

my cannondale caad 9 bb30 special team Quebec


----------



## jhamlin38

winner, winner, chicken dinner. holy crap is that nice. Ti or SS?


----------



## jhamlin38

zoikz said:


> Custom build and Paint with Reynolds 953 steel. Oversized compact frame with llewellyn lugs. Check in with me in 10 years, bet you it will still be my favorite.



wow. winner, winner chicken dinner. is that ti or ss? fantastic.


----------



## zoikz

stainless steel. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## razer

Was at my LBS for a stem change...Spotted 2 other winners...


----------



## dxdgenert

Anyone remember the Magenta Reign?










I get funny looks, mostly because people think I'm riding a women's bike... There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Zachariah

shotojs78 said:


> my cannondale caad 9 bb30 special team Quebec


Very nice CAAD9. I cannot believe how_ FAST _those Schwalbe Ultremo R.1s are!


----------



## sweeners

Here's mine. Maybe a new stem to finish things off but otherwise this it until something breaks or wears out.

View attachment 205415


----------



## MANTEIGA

*...*



mile2424 said:


> gone but not forgotten....




um...ya.
you win.:23:


----------



## sacacuerno

My newly built 2009 Scott Speedster S40


----------



## evilpoot

That Chesini is a work of art!


----------



## evilpoot

Nice Moots. Clean, understated, and I would imagine it rides like a dream.


----------



## evilpoot

dabearski said:


> This is a pic of my seat post from the web site. Will post more of my build
> soon.


That is quite simply a stunning piece of work. Please post more photos.


----------



## evilpoot

I want one!!!


----------



## LMWEL

She may not be worth thousands, but she's priceless and beautiful to me . 2009 Giant Defy 2


----------



## bianch342

*My C-4 JOKER PURE ITALIAN*


----------



## mjdwyer23

Pedal Force RS2


----------



## Phil335

I would like to say to everyone that you have all done a great job on your bikes. Mine is in the process of being built right now and I hope that someday I can say that mine looks just as good. Great job guys from the former mtn biker turned road biker.


----------



## nce

So many nice bikes in here. Here's my CAAD9.


----------



## aikendrum

There are some truely sexy:blush2: bikes out there ---> my two penneth worth......keep up the good work!.:thumbsup:


----------



## 59Bassman

Rather fond of my new Salsa Podio:


----------



## scblur

Not my pick as most beautiful bike, but it does have a certain look, like an old silver race car from the '30s.

My Vitus 979


----------



## MarvinK

aikendrum said:


> There are some truely sexy:blush2: bikes out there ---> my two penneth worth......keep up the good work!.:thumbsup:


Looks good! Would look better from the other side!


----------



## SilentAssassin

Maybe we should change the thread name to "best old school heavy bike thread?" Or best overpriced colnago thread.


----------



## scblur

scblur said:


> Not my pick as most beautiful bike, but it does have a certain look, like an old silver race car from the '30s.
> 
> My Vitus 979


Just for the record this bike weighed 19lbs, mostly Shimano 105. Old school light.


----------



## scblur

Decided to post my new build, why not, its a decent looking ride. Has a certain classic look for a carbon monocoque.

HongFu FM015.


----------



## robm90

The Euro classic bikes look the best by far. The new high tech bikes are awesome, capable and expensive looking machines, but the classic bikes are to die for, really makes me want to get one.


----------



## zender

mingsta said:


> I'm a Seven owner, but I'm big enough to say...Moots...hands down the best Ti welds in the business, bar none.


Ouch


----------



## turtle14

flickr link


----------



## raymonda

Lifted this one off ebay. I couldn't help myself!


----------



## raymonda

Or, how about this one?


----------



## raymonda

Then there is this modest one that I just restored......


----------



## raymonda

Oops the seat lug was the wrong one, sorry! Here's a few others.


----------



## bane

nice schwinn, the sante gear looks great on it


----------



## aengbretson

So many nice bikes, I really love seeing the older ones that have either been preserved or restored!

I know I'm biased, but I really like the raw aluminum/carbon (especially the exposed joints) look of my bike:


----------



## mtrider05

turtle14 said:


> flickr link


GORGEOUS.


----------



## ETWN Stu

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/?action=view&current=latestcristallo2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/latestcristallo2.jpg" border="0" alt="Tope tube with SSM"></a>

One that got away


----------



## ETWN Stu

And another :-( but least this one got a new owner and not a new hyundai


----------



## Richard

There are some very cool bikes here, but my vote simply has to go that Chesini X Uno over in the "Retro" thread.

But from the "modern era", I have to admit Turtle 14's Specialized is damn pretty.


----------



## davcruz

Oh my, this is absolute beauty!! :thumbsup: 




Voodoochile said:


> *Tommasini Tecno...*


----------



## singlespeedbuss

Nice, does not look ridden though. Damn fine steed!


----------



## Roadplay

*2006 Tarmac w/ Sram Red*

I enjoy looking through every ones bike pics.


----------



## turtle14

mtrider05 said:


> GORGEOUS.





Richard said:


> There are some very cool bikes here, but my vote simply has to go that Chesini X Uno over in the "Retro" thread.
> 
> But from the "modern era", I have to admit Turtle 14's Specialized is damn pretty.


Thanks, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici

I have three submissions, two are mine the other I wish was mine! 
Mine
















And what I wish I had!


----------



## Doba

Saw this thread the other day. The most beautiful bike I've ever seen. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182195


----------



## brblue

ultimobici said:


> I have three submissions, two are mine the other I wish was mine!
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what I wish I had!


Yes we dig the same things  . The wheels on all 3 are a killer !!!
however the zullo 's the top: clean welded frame, steel, low profile rims + black tires, the oversized look of the frame compared to the rims+tyres
I wonder what kind of wheels are those.....
YUM!!!


----------



## ultimobici

brblue said:


> Yes we dig the same things  . The wheels on all 3 are a killer !!!
> however the zullo 's the top: clean welded frame, steel, low profile rims + black tires, the oversized look of the frame compared to the rims+tyres
> I wonder what kind of wheels are those.....
> YUM!!!


The wheels on the Zullo are Extralite SX 24 hole hubs laced to DRC Focus 299 rims. According to Extralite they are not particularly strong in this configuration and have a very shallow brake track. They suggested 28's and stouter rims for regular use.
The tubulars wheels I use are all handbuilts, GL330 32's on DT 240S or Campagnolo Record Ti, as I am a luddite who doesn't feel the need for carbon aero rims as I don't race.


----------



## Le Turbo

Raymonda, some nice posts there. That first Schwinn is in lovely condition, and your restoration is impeccable. Schwinn only reently came here to South Africa, but those older ones are great. Heavy too, I imagine. Love the Cinelli bling.


----------



## raymonda

Le Turbo said:


> Raymonda, some nice posts there. That first Schwinn is in lovely condition, and your restoration is impeccable. Schwinn only reently came here to South Africa, but those older ones are great. Heavy too, I imagine. Love the Cinelli bling.


The only one that is mine is the restored Prologue. The other two I lifted off the internet. The Prologue frame weighs 1500 grams, while the fork weighs 695. Not bad for a lugged steel frame made 22 yeas ago.


----------



## LMWEL

*Next*

This is not my bike . This is my NEXT bike .


----------



## Tommy Walker

LMWEL said:


> This is not my bike . This is my NEXT bike .


That's like posting a picture of Beyonce and saying thats not my wife, that's my next wife.


----------



## LMWEL

Funny, because I'm currently married to my next wife .:thumbsup:


----------



## CliveDS

Wow it's impressive looking but the gear cable running on the outside of the downtube is a little weird for a expensive TT bike?


----------



## kid_dynamite




----------



## seattlelovemonger

*Planet X Stealth Pro Carbon*


----------



## malanb

ugly color combo, my eyes hurt


----------



## CliveDS

There is nothing stealth about that.


----------



## davcruz

CliveDS said:


> There is nothing stealth about that.


No doubt! That says "LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME!!". Wow


----------



## jsedlak

I like it. Very LOUD. 

here is an updated version of mine:


----------



## rward325

I think I am having a siezure! That thing makes em dizzy looking at it. And this comes from a guy that has a really bright colored bike!


----------



## berndrea

loud huh? you should see the dude who rides it! lol


----------



## seattlelovemonger

NOW WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT MY FRIEND????...SEEN ME ON THE SRT HAVE YA...


----------



## Captain Pup

My Aegis Trident:


----------



## Tanin

seattlelovemonger said:


> NOW WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT MY FRIEND????...SEEN ME ON THE SRT HAVE YA...


With your propensity to black and yellow I’m disappointed to see your tats don’t conform to the color format.


----------



## Erion929

seattlelovemonger said:


> NOW WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT MY FRIEND????...SEEN ME ON THE SRT HAVE YA...



Wow, now that's a big boy! Seahawks?? :idea: 

**


----------



## cparrish

*Scapin EOS 7*

my new baby, we only have about 300 miles together and I could do with a few less decals (18 on the frame) but man does it make me excited to get out on the road in the morning.


----------



## testpilot

My '09 Madone 6.5
View attachment 209753


----------



## raymonda

seattlelovemonger said:


> NOW WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT MY FRIEND????...SEEN ME ON THE SRT HAVE YA...



Man, you are my hero! You love what you do and have enough pride, or too much, to tell everyone.

Keep it up and hammer hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Forza_

My '10 BMC Team Machine SLR01


----------



## merlinago

_Forza_ said:


> My '10 BMC Team Machine SLR01


this is just gorgeous, that looks like force, i'd probably go with red, but in any case, absolutely perfect. here are my main two rides, i've also got a beater (if you wanna call it that, 84 serotta club special set up as a SS). 

02 merlin extralight, DA 7800, easton ea90 slx
94 colnago c98 (or it might be a crystal, not sure) campy record carb/ti 10s, reynolds solitude wheels.


----------



## _Forza_

merlinago said:


> this is just gorgeous, that looks like force, i'd probably go with red, but in any case, absolutely perfect. here are my main two rides, i've also got a beater (if you wanna call it that, 84 serotta club special set up as a SS).


Thanks. 

Nah..It's a full Red build.. 
Other components. 

Easton EA90 Stem
Easton EC90 Bars
Easton EC90SL Wheels
Look Keo 2 Max Carbon Pedals
Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle
Arundel Matte Carbon Cages

Your rides are really nice, I always had a thing for the Merlins.


----------



## woodys737

My bike is definitely not the best looking but it's always interesting to see how wheels affect the "look" of a bike. Check it out:

Scott Addict R4 with Gigantex 85mm tubulars.
View attachment 210155


Easton EC90 SLX. 14.2lbs as shown.
View attachment 210156


Easton EA50 with PowerTap.
View attachment 210157


Gina...
View attachment 210158


----------



## Mosovich

*Wind..*

I guess you don't get to much cross wind do you? Those babies are DEEP!


----------



## woodys737

On occasion we see some windy days. Nothing consistent however. It's the gusts that make these a touch more tricky to handle.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

woodys737 said:


> My bike is definitely not the best looking but it's always interesting to see how wheels affect the "look" of a bike.


I just think it is nice to see a bike in this thread that is very obviously ridden (dirty bar tape is the giveaway). Some of them I wonder if they have ever seen a road! :thumbsup:


----------



## testpilot

woodys737 said:


> My bike is definitely not the best looking but it's always interesting to see how wheels affect the "look" of a bike. Check it out:
> Scott Addict R4 with Gigantex 85mm tubulars.


Photo number 3 is my choice for appearance.


----------



## bianch342

My Custom Painted 2007 6.5 MADONE SSL


----------



## bikerneil

I like a white commuter bike.

I just need some white wheels.


----------



## woodys737

HeluvaSkier said:


> I just think it is nice to see a bike in this thread that is very obviously ridden (dirty bar tape is the giveaway). Some of them I wonder if they have ever seen a road! :thumbsup:


Word!


----------



## kaliayev

'99 Santana Stylus frame build.


----------



## SilentAssassin

bianch342 said:


> My Custom Painted 2007 6.5 MADONE SSL


Nice, like the custom paint job. Where'd you get it painted?


----------



## bianch342

I painted the bike myself, Thanks


----------



## chasea

*Its less than a week old...*

... but the bar tape is nice and dirty now. 

Bad cell phone shot.









Better shots here. https://www.flickr.com/photos/fastboy/sets/72157624733352505/


----------



## acuracing

That '10 SLR01 has my vote. I just finished building this over the weekend.


----------



## z1ppster

here mine  

March 2010 giant TCR Advanced 1 + upgrades! 









with these newest aditions  










i love it !


----------



## ETWN Stu

Advanced1? Looks a lot like the Composite 1...

I could be wrong though, but still very nice


----------



## SilentAssassin

Man it's like a museum in here. Can I please see a bike that actually gets ridden, has some scuffs on the crank arms, etc. These bikes are way toooooooooooooo clean.


----------



## z1ppster

ETWN Stu said:


> Advanced1? Looks a lot like the Composite 1...
> 
> I could be wrong though, but still very nice


nope definatly started life out as one of these.. Giant TCR Advanced 1

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.1/4857/38926/

and here it was day old and dirty! 









and i can assure you it gets ridden.... on the 28th september ill be riding 500 miles round ireland on it over 3 days  

my only confession is my OCD for my bike, i clean it fully after every ride and lube it..

some say im crazy! others say thats just me


----------



## AvantDale

SilentAssassin said:


> Man it's like a museum in here. Can I please see a bike that actually gets ridden, has some scuffs on the crank arms, etc. These bikes are way toooooooooooooo clean.


Lol...its not like we're riding mountain bikes.


----------



## twiggy73

acuracing said:


> That '10 SLR01 has my vote. I just finished building this over the weekend.



That is one hot ride, love the colours 

Twiggy

What are the wheels ??


----------



## ETWN Stu

z1ppster said:


> nope definatly started life out as one of these.. Giant TCR Advanced 1
> 
> and here it was day old and dirty!
> 
> and i can assure you it gets ridden.... on the 28th september ill be riding 500 miles round ireland on it over 3 days
> 
> my only confession is my OCD for my bike, i clean it fully after every ride and lube it..
> 
> some say im crazy! others say thats just me


Oh Great...this years Composite 1 is the same colour...Australian issue..
Looks great and good luck with your 3 day adventure. I must admit that there would be heaps of OCD going on here with all the nice machines :thumbsup:


----------



## _Forza_

twiggy73 said:


> That is one hot ride, love the colours
> 
> Twiggy
> 
> What are the wheels ??


Not my bike, but I have the same wheels on mine (You can see them on my BMC SLR01 above).

They are Easton EC90SL wheels...love mine.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

SilentAssassin said:


> Man it's like a museum in here. Can I please see a bike that actually gets ridden, has some scuffs on the crank arms, etc. These bikes are way toooooooooooooo clean.


You can also tell the ones that have a chance of being ridden at some point by how many bottle cages they have on them. One bottle cage just screams "trophy" to me. :thumbsup: 

Regardless, there are some sweet bikes posted in this thread.


----------



## mrcreosote

Here's mine


----------



## brazilianbreeze

The pic is horrible but it is a 2010 Tommaso Volo. Not a BMC or anything fancy but it gets me down the road.

RD, FD, Shifters= SRAM Force
Crank= Fulcrum Torq RS
Pedals= Speedplay Zero SS
Wheels= Fulcrum Zero Clincher
Tires= Vittoria Corsa Evo
SRAM Red Cassette and Chain
Saddle, Seat post, handlebar and stem= Merek
15.9lbs w/Pedals


----------



## Cni2i

brazilianbreeze said:


> The pic is horrible but it is a 2010 Tommaso Volo. Not a BMC or anything fancy but it gets me down the road.
> 
> RD, FD, Shifters= SRAM Force
> Crank= Fulcrum Torq RS
> Pedals= Speedplay Zero SS
> Wheels= Fulcrum Zero Clincher
> Tires= Vittoria Corsa Evo
> SRAM Red Cassette and Chain
> Saddle, Seat post, handlebar and stem= Merek
> 15.9lbs w/Pedals


Wished the picture was better, so that we could appreciate your bike more. Nice looking bike nevertheless.


----------



## blr33439

Here is my bike this year. Took about 2 months to design the paint scheme. Next year I am thinking about lightning and internal cables.








Details:
SRAM Force shifters, derailleurs, BB30 cranks
Tektro R740 brakes
SeqLite alloy cassette
Yaban Chain
RPP 1580g wheels
Continental GP4000 tires
And barely over 15lbs


----------



## AlexCad5

merlinago said:


> this is just gorgeous, that looks like force, i'd probably go with red, but in any case, absolutely perfect. here are my main two rides, i've also got a beater (if you wanna call it that, 84 serotta club special set up as a SS).
> 
> 02 merlin extralight, DA 7800, easton ea90 slx
> 94 colnago c98 (or it might be a crystal, not sure) campy record carb/ti 10s, reynolds solitude wheels.


I agree, the BMC is really nice, But your Merlin is sweet too. What kind of seatpost is that?


----------



## AlexCad5

twiggy73 said:


> That is one hot ride, love the colours
> 
> Twiggy
> 
> What are the wheels ??



I like it but the Easton wheel stickers put it over the top for me!


----------



## TripleAcc

View attachment 212310


----------



## LouisVuitton

Here's mine


----------



## CliveDS

Thats a great looking Dogma.


----------



## poff

Moots.


----------



## stiffee 69er

jsedlak said:


> I like it. Very LOUD.
> 
> here is an updated version of mine:


I'm impressed, how did you get the bottle to balance on the top tube?


----------



## karlo

Here is mine:


----------



## LMWEL

SWEEET Karlo !!


----------



## CliveDS

*Neil Pryde Alize*

Designed by BMW design works, had it only a week - review to come.


----------



## red elvis

wow. i just finished looking/reading up to page 15 and i must say that every page in this thread was such a treat. thank you for sharing the photo of your bikes. my bike's new saddle is still in transit so i wont be able to post her picture not until next week.

these are my favorite bikes so far:
turbo turtle's celeste
andy's kogswell
dealcatcher's calfee luna pro
flam's black bmc
fisherman's waterford 
and of course, caterham's de rosa


----------



## red elvis

i just finished looking at the entire thread. the last 10 pages were just as good as the first 15.

added to my favorite bikes are:
tarmac sram red
merlin extra light 
giant tcr advance 1
neil pryde alize

congatulations to all of you for being the proud owners of these beautiful bikes and thank you for giving me an idea of how my next bike will look like (what will be my next bike.).


----------



## Tembo

SDizzle said:


> I win.
> 
> <img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33643&stc=1'>
> 
> That first Bianchi came mighty close, though...


Putting a mountain bike is cheating !!


----------



## Richard

"nuff said!"

This has been in Retro Classic and the "Show us your Italian" threads but not here (at least as far as I remember at my advanced age.)


----------



## Sasquatch

here's mine. Can't find any decent cages yet, so I'll have to stick with this fugly Topeak for now.


----------



## Yangpei

Lots of beautiful bikes on this thread. Here's a pic of my new Dogma.


----------



## CliveDS

Now that's a great looking bike. Enjoy!


----------



## ragnar.jensen

*1984 Chesini X-Uno*

My main ride for the last 26 years. I have only just retired it a couple of weeks ago in favour of a modern plastic bike.
It's going up on the wall now (and that was my wifes idea  )


----------



## miro8

Trek Madone 2010


----------



## Tembo

26 years ? That's the spirit !


----------



## Scooper

miro8 said:


> Trek Madone 2010


Nice, but do we really need 28 pictures?


----------



## CliveDS

Scooper said:


> Nice, but do we really need 28 pictures?


28 pics is pushing it a bit but they were so well done it was worth it.


----------



## CliveDS

*Neil Pryde Alize 2010 - Zipp 404 Carbon Clincher*

Another of the Alize but this time with Zipp 404 Clinchers


----------



## CliveDS

tommyboypdx said:


> Its not complete yet (another week or so....) but here is my submission....


This is a thing of beauty, be sure to post final pics.


----------



## rhauft

*Meet Stella*

Frame: 1995 (NOS) Pinarello Stelvio 58cm (c-t)

Gruppo: 1995 Campagnolo C-Record 8speed ergo with panographed & polished crankset

Brakes: 1990 Campagnolo Record Delta 

Bars: Cinelli Campione Del Mondo 44cm

Stem: Cinelli XE 12cm

Headset: Campagnolo/Pinarello threaded

Post: Campagnolo C-Record aero

Wheels: Campagnolo C-Record hubs/Mavic Open Pro/DT Swiss db

Tires: Velo Flex Pave 22mm clinchers

Saddle: Selle Italia Flite 110th Anniversary

Cage: Elite stainless


----------



## watkjp

my first attempt at a custom paint job...


----------



## tinman143

please delete


----------



## tinman143

Resubmitting my new look...


----------



## CliveDS

Tinman, thats a cool looking ride and I bet a great race bike.


----------



## shokhead

.....


----------



## tinman143

CliveDS said:


> Tinman, thats a cool looking ride and I bet a great race bike.


Thanks Clive. It's a 2008 CR1 that I repainted (obviously). Since it rained all weekend, I decided to wash her up and take some pics to share


----------



## Benzosol

*Colnago*

Here's my contribution to this thread.


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

tinman143 said:


> please delete


lol, I thought you wanted to have someone delete the checkered fixie


----------



## tinman143

The_AwesomeSauce_Show said:


> lol, I thought you wanted to have someone delete the checkered fixie


 i double posted by accident


----------



## UDIS80

*My Trek 6.9 Project 0ne 2010*

I Love Those Trek


----------



## nenad

My small contribution.


----------



## serious

S-Works Roubaix SL, Quick Step team 2008 frame (and 2007 components). Definitely not the best looking bike, but I am still lucky to have it.


----------



## Ventruck

tinman143 said:


> Resubmitting my new look...


Nice. I think the black makes the Rotor crank more distinguished.

I'm curious, what bar tape are you using?


----------



## tinman143

Ventruck said:


> Nice. I think the black makes the Rotor crank more distinguished.
> 
> I'm curious, what bar tape are you using?


Thanks, i'm using lizard skins


----------



## tinman143

UDIS80 said:


> I Love Those Trek


Very nice bike! What camera did you use? Colors pop


----------



## UDIS80

Hi
I Used Canon 1d Mk Iii With 70-200 F 2.8l


----------



## Sharknose

More photos of the Gios, please.


----------



## pdainsworth

*Throw mine into the ring*

Just finished building it up. Now I just need to ride it for real.


----------



## ralph1

*My R3-SL*

Here is my steed, I think it looks pretty good.:thumbsup: I just bought the new 2010 Cosmic Carbone SL wheels.

And after 10 weeks off it due to work commitments I am looking forward to getting back on it.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## nenad

Sharknose said:


> More photos of the Gios, please.


More photos as requested. This is how the bike looks now. Also, take a look at:

http://velospace.org/node/26343, same bike, older (original) build.


----------



## MrPerkles

Mike Overly said:


> The latest makeover of my Taiwanese Italian, a.k.a. The Orange Chromesicle.
> 
> Mike's Bikes​


head and shoulders above everything else on here ,pure class


----------



## MrPerkles




----------



## diamondbicycle

*Diamond DM-1 Pro Race*

Too cold this morning to ride, so I thought I'd take a few photos of the Diamond DM-1 Pro while she was still clean. Enjoy the pics!

View attachment 215863


View attachment 215864


View attachment 215865


View attachment 215866


View attachment 215867


----------



## chasea

diamondbicycle said:


> Too cold this morning to ride, so I thought I'd take a few photos of the Diamond DM-1 Pro while she was still clean. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> View attachment 215863
> 
> 
> View attachment 215864
> 
> 
> View attachment 215865
> 
> 
> View attachment 215866
> 
> 
> View attachment 215867


What's the story with those wheels? Tried googling them. I know Edge changed to Enve because of a Euro company. My google search only came up with an Edge Design from Taiwain. Those were mentioned on a Tri forum. 

So what's the story here? Description. Weight. Cost. Where'd you get them? How do you like them?


----------



## diamondbicycle

*Edge Design wheelsets*

www.diamondbicycle.com


----------



## CliveDS

MrPerkles said:


>


Tell us a little more about this bike.


----------



## ergott

-Eric

[/thread]


----------



## serious

Mr Perkles: *head and shoulders above everything else on here ,pure class*

Pure class yes, but head and shoulders above the rest? My appreciation of a bike is generally based on how badly I would want to have it *and ride it*. Your Porche bike is way, way more interesting to me. And I am a dedicated singlespeeder at heart.


----------



## Benzosol

*SCOTT CR1 Matte Black Repaint*

This is my Scott Cr1. I have had this for a few years, during which the clear coat started coming off here and there. I sent the bike to the guys at Joes Bicycle Painting up in Watsonville, Ca. I decided to go matte black and have the complete bike redone. I think it turned out great. The current weight is 14lbs.


----------



## Richard

Now for something completely different.

I call it "understated elegance!"


----------



## skyliner1004

2010 Look 566 Sram Red 15.5 lbs


----------



## Robert M.

LeMond Sarthe with Campy Record 8 speed, first year of Ergo levers, still works great.


----------



## DaveT

Pretty plain. I like 'em understated


----------



## CliveDS

That looks great. I bet it rides fantastic.


----------



## Benzosol

*MASI Grand Criterium*

Heres a pic of my Masi Grand Criterium. I purchased this frame a while back and built it up with modern components. It rides very nice and is very light weight for steel bike.


----------



## CliveDS

My Ridley Noah, just traded it in for a Neil Pryde Alize but had to take some pics before I let it go.


----------



## shokhead

Been a good bike!


----------



## bobonker

2009 Madone 4.7, SRAM Force, Williams System 50s


----------



## Le Turbo

Here's my latest, a Victoria Titanium. At least, that's what it was sold as here in South Africa. My lbs did some research on it, and says it was probably built by Ballistic in Italy who also did the Colnago titanium bikes. The welds are incredible, I don't think I've ever seen any as beautifully done and I only wish I had more photos - if I hadn't left my 2 week old camera in a restaurant.


----------



## rhauft

*2011 Dogma / 2011 SR11ti*








*2010 SL3 S-Works / 2011 SRAM Red*


----------



## fab4

*Chinarello Dogpoo*

My Chinarello!


----------



## rward325

fab4 said:


> My Chinarello!


I have to say I like your sense of humor! Rep given!


----------



## svard75

atpjunkie said:


> and how could I play favoites? they're like children


baby wins


----------



## svard75

ergott said:


> -Eric
> 
> [/thread]


This is my fav from all of them. Must be super light. very clean looking. Is this your bike?

S


----------



## svard75

fab4 said:


> My Chinarello!


Do you take that out of group rides? lol

S


----------



## CliveDS

svard75 said:


> Do you take that out of group rides? lol
> 
> S


If you do don't ride near me - when the fork falls apart I don't want to be near.


----------



## svard75

Here's my junk

















Sorry I don't have a nice bike yet...


----------



## CliveDS

svard75 said:


> This is my fav from all of them. Must be super light. very clean looking. Is this your bike?
> 
> S


 Love this bike.


----------



## rward325

CliveDS said:


> If you do don't ride near me - when the fork falls apart I don't want to be near.


So let me guess, you're the one who felt it necessary to post the picture of his bike to the Glory Cycles FB page with derogatory remarks? You can be sure with attitudes like that I won't be spending any money with your company.


----------



## LandShark'n

DrRoebuck said:


>


Great product shots, how about one of the full bike?


----------



## Mike Overly

MrPerkles said:


> head and shoulders above everything else on here ,pure class


Thank you, MrPerkles. Just put a pre-breakfast 20-miler on this one yesterday. Attracted an enraged bumblebee.


----------



## milesw

*Ibis Silk SL*

Just put it together. I went for the stealth look. 13.75 lbs.


----------



## cvargs

....how bout the duct tape on the nose of the seat...thats class! (just an overnight glue repair...)


----------



## z1ppster

pix of my finished 2011 s2 with zipp bits


----------



## emotiva

Hey Benzosol..can you tell me what seat collar you are using on your Scott bike.

Thx


----------



## kisner

*Torelli Super Countach*

Torelli Super Countach. Fantastic riding bike.


----------



## config

z1ppster said:


> pix of my finished 2011 s2 with zipp bits


Now that's one sweet ride!


----------



## MaduxH

*Need help*

I am new to this site and don't really know the best way to do this, but i bought a 2010 B10 this last winter. bad weather had me training inside, then i blew my shoulder out. One surgery and looking at another one. anyways the bike has never seen the road. i would like to find someone who can use this awesome TT bike. Can you help me?


----------



## surly7

Old and New bike; steel Cervelo Prodigy 2001 and Custome Carbon Parlee Z1, please let me know what you think!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## diamondbicycle

*2011 Diamond DM 2.0 Pro Ultegra w/38cm carbon clinchers*

2011 Diamond DM 2.0 Pro Ultegra w/38cm carbon clinchers


----------



## diamondbicycle

*2011 Diamond DM 2.0 Pro Ultegra w/38mm carbon clinchers*

Sorry - I meant to say 38mm carbon clinchers


----------



## fil_mcrackin

Amazing!


----------



## Howard_c

Easy question.......


----------



## FTR

Easy to see from this thread that beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## LowCel

Here's a pic of my CX-1. Upgrading to Red rear derailleur and cassette tomorrow.


----------



## sdkwan

*My new whip - Litespeed Archon C3*

My new whip is finally set up!!! its fast and rides nice!!!


----------



## FTR

It must be light for it to float up to the ceiling like that.

Bugger, you fixed it before I finished posting.


----------



## mmatrix

*Classsss-sic*



milesw said:


> Just put it together. I went for the stealth look. 13.75 lbs.


Miles you win. very classss-sic. 
put together beautifully.
Can we have a spec list pls


----------



## diddy2003

Woah, you guys have some incredible bikes!! The single speeds look very cool.


----------



## jr59

OK 
I'll play;


----------



## ChuckUni

jr59 said:


> OK
> I'll play;


That is not shitty.


----------



## jr59

ChuckUni said:


> That is not shitty.


Thank God and Tom Kellogg!


----------



## bhi

*novara strada*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan

Here is my addition to the pool of bike porn.


----------



## rward325

They are both gone now but I thought I would add these 2 in.


----------



## emotiva

These are my two...:thumbsup:


----------



## fdrmz

i on for the bianchi


----------



## Matt1986

My recently rebuilt 2010 Felt F95:


----------



## Geniussquadraforce

*Custom Paint job*



CliveDS said:


> Tell us a little more about this bike.


Looks very much like my Genius Squadra but with an interesting paint job.
Great light and responsive bike from NZ.


----------



## UFLBret

2011 Wilier Imperiale


----------



## MoPho

Fun thread!
Here is mine:

2010 BMC Pro Machine 




















95 De Rosa Primato






















.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Nuce Prodigy*



surly7 said:


> Old and New bike; steel Cervelo Prodigy 2001 and Custome Carbon Parlee Z1, please let me know what you think!!!!!
> 
> Thanks


love those bikes

the Parlee just isn't my cup of tea


----------



## svard75

This is so far the best bike I have built. It's a 09 Kona Jake the snake CX with 32c touring tires.










I need to take some outdoor shots in better light.


----------



## svard75

emotiva said:


> These are my two...:thumbsup:


Love the Ti roadie not so much a fan of Ti mtbikes.


----------



## LowCel

Cleaned up the Colnago this evening and decided to take a few photo's.


----------



## diddy2003

Here is my 2011 Focus Izalco Team Replica. I wish my camera didn't break on my Hawaii trip. I haven't felt like spending a grand to replace it, haha. So here is one camera phone shot from work today. 










MoPho, what kind of wheels are those on the BMC? They look very nice.


----------



## MoPho

diddy2003 said:


> MoPho, what kind of wheels are those on the BMC? They look very nice.


Thanks, they are Reynolds Assault


----------



## Magsdad

*My beauty.*

She's my only bike. I love her. And she's BLUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rward325

Magsdad said:


> She's my only bike. I love her. And she's BLUE!!!!!!!!!


She is a beauty because I to love blue. May I make a recommendation for bar tape and Hudz to you?


----------



## 007david

I'm almost done building it, but the look won't really change from this. Basically I'm borrowing the brakes and derailleurs from a different bike, and the seatpost is a cheap one until getting the funds for the proper post.

As it is, though, generally a subtle bike.


----------



## Magsdad

"She is a beauty because I to love blue. May I make a recommendation for bar tape and Hudz to you?"

I have kept a close eye on your Look. Beautiful! The tape on it now is a mismatch, I know. The Ridley blue seems to be just a bit darker than any tape I have found. I had white, but trashed it a few days back. I love the two tone tape like yours. Is that the Stella or Fizik?

Also, how are the Hudz in comparison? I went white since they are Sram factory hoods.


----------



## john11f

*Here's my Eriksen*


----------



## jr59

Wow, this is a tough crowd;

Here I will repost mine


----------



## SRV

Magsdad said:


> She's my only bike. I love her. And she's BLUE!!!!!!!!!


I love blue bikes! Yours is a fine example.


----------



## rward325

Magsdad said:


> "She is a beauty because I to love blue. May I make a recommendation for bar tape and Hudz to you?"
> 
> I have kept a close eye on your Look. Beautiful! The tape on it now is a mismatch, I know. The Ridley blue seems to be just a bit darker than any tape I have found. I had white, but trashed it a few days back. I love the two tone tape like yours. Is that the Stella or Fizik?
> 
> Also, how are the Hudz in comparison? I went white since they are Sram factory hoods.


The tape is Fizik and the Hudz are as good if not better than my stock Campy hoods. I think the Hudz have a little better feel to them and grip to them.


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Mine is to good looking to post here


----------



## froze

Dorf411 said:


> But still wish I had a Tommasini


This is a fantastic looking bike, but it would look even better...if that was possible...with silver rims.


----------



## banditopilot

My Italian steel De Bernardi.. Powder coated vintage campy machine. My "Italian Steelian"


----------



## Mosovich

*Can she hold mine?*



jr59 said:


> Wow, this is a tough crowd;
> 
> Here I will repost mine


HOLY CR*P!! Can she come hold my bike?? WOW


----------



## Zeekster64

Some of these things are outright obnoxious looking...

others...works of art.


----------



## Dray3573

*My 2011 Felt F5*

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AQR8bwwDPd4b-Hvx6DaE6w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_Ze3-xGwlgk/Tiyyi8fHvlI/AAAAAAAAAtc/JG2clChPZ4w/s800/1000000247.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## the_don

Here's my 1996 Klein Quantum Pro! In Pearl Yellow. Still riding as perfectly as the day it left the hands of Gary!


----------



## Sharknose

MoPho said:


> Fun thread!
> Here is mine:
> 
> 2010 BMC Pro Machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 De Rosa Primato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Both amazing looking bikes. The DeRosa looks fantastic...what wheels and components are on it?


----------



## froze

Zeekster64 said:


> Some of these things are outright obnoxious looking...
> 
> others...works of art.


I couldn't agree more! in fact I would go a step further and say most of the bikes I looked at were outright obnoxious looking!!!


----------



## silkroad

i love this thread,


----------



## bmxhacksaw

I win!!!


----------



## MoPho

Sharknose said:


> Both amazing looking bikes. The DeRosa looks fantastic...what wheels and components are on it?



Thanks! The wheels are an old set of Shimano WH-R535's which I bought for it 8-10 years ago I think, and the Gruppo is Sram Rival which I put on it recently. Bars are Nitto Noodle, original 3T stem and Chris King headset, Specialized Romin saddle with generic CF seatpost. Look Keo Classic pedals.


----------



## Dajianshan

Do you care to name fingers and point names? Hehehe!!!


----------



## FreeRojo

1984 Shogun Cr-Mo 400


----------



## webmstrk9

I's wanna play....


----------



## turbogrover

Lots of good looking bikes, but unless its a late 80's Italian, lugged steel, Campy C-Record equipped bike, it shouldn't be up for consideration. (Custom built framesets can also be considered) The modern carbon bikes just dont have that same flair.


----------



## 251

'01 Gunnar Crosshairs









'94 Trek 2120


----------



## LowCel

New tape and hoods. Woohoooooo.....


----------



## Cni2i

That's one beautiful looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel

Cni2i said:


> That's one beautiful looking bike :thumbsup:


Thank you.


----------



## Speedmenace

milesw said:


> Just put it together. I went for the stealth look. 13.75 lbs.


Could you list the specs and overall price please, beautiful bike


----------



## colnago1975

*Colnago Master Olympic*

WOW! I've seen some all singing all dancing bikes on this thread :23:

I'm very envious 

My Bike is a Colnago Master Olympic 96/97 with 9spd Dura-Ace and Ambrosio Nemesis wheels.

Please ignore the seat post as it's only a tempory one!


----------



## Greenduck

Cannondale SuperSix 5


----------



## jgrabowmst

Color me jealous, I want a set of yellow tires....










Just cleaned, adjusted, and greased, all ready for tomorrow's ride. Seat cover is temporary until I get a better saddle...lower back and sit bones do not agree with the rock they mounted on this bike...


----------



## Trevor Ash

Greenduck said:


> Cannondale SuperSix 5


That looks fairly badass! I love color on bikes (e.g. not today's black/white/red) and while I'm not normally a fan of so much "coordination". It works on this one. Great looking bike!

+20 points for not trying to incorporate colored chainring bolts.....huge pet peeve of mine


----------



## CliveDS

*Ridley Bikes are always great looking.*

Build three this week and they all looked super cool.


----------



## froze

colnago1975 said:


> WOW! I've seen some all singing all dancing bikes on this thread :23:
> 
> I'm very envious
> 
> My Bike is a Colnago Master Olympic 96/97 with 9spd Dura-Ace and Ambrosio Nemesis wheels.
> 
> Please ignore the seat post as it's only a tempory one!


That's a sweet looking bike, again though I personally like the silver rims on a bike like yours. But your a lucky man to own such a sweet bike. Give her a kiss for me!!


----------



## john11f

*eriksen custom Ti*


----------



## CleavesF

^^^^ I just wish ENVE would make frames...


----------



## RoadSwag

Greenduck said:


> Cannondale SuperSix 5


This is my number 1 pick, due to originality, and deadly sleekness. Im usually a big fan of red/black/white but it's getting so overused now. These colors are strikingly different, and matched VERY well. Plus i have this thing about lime green, and when it's used to a limit, it looks phenomenal. Amazing bike dude.



dadoflam said:


> My black BMC - hi-tech meets classic


Wow this REALLY stuck out as i was going down the pages! Love the stealthy look. Bet you feel bad ass rolling by people in this beauty!



Max-Q said:


>


This has GOT to look so savage rolling down the road, i just got wet.



Abaddon said:


> This new addition to the stable was born July 2, 2004. It would be redundant to say that I'm a proud father.


Looks gorgeous! Nice job


----------



## flyingtiger

*2009 Wilier Cento Uno and 2011 Velocite Magnus*

OK wiseguy, here are my rides:

2009 Wilier Cento Uno in Yellow color option.
2011 Velocite Magnus.

Both bikes weigh around 15LBS each without fancy carbon wheels. Both bikes have nice components groups, but with very different frames. Both bikes are a blast to ride. Both are stiff and snappy as purebred race frames should. For longer rides, I will probably take the Wilier Cento Uno. For shorter rides or if conditions calls for a little competitiveness among friends, I will take the Velocite Magnus, no doubt. In terms of looks, both bikes turns heads. The Wilier Cento Uno will always elicit complements, especially from the ladies anywhere I park it. Of course the Cento Uno would because the whole paint scheme reminds me of a blooming wild flower. But the aggressive looks of the Velocite Magnus will lead the pack in terms of "coolness". The Magnus is built for aggressive riders, for a man or for a woman. If Batman or Batgirl ever decided to ride a bicycle, I can imagine the Velocite Mangnus would be it. Even the red Velocite logo on the Magnus head tube has looks and feel of a bat. So here you go gentlemen and ladies, please enjoy my bike bling...:thumbsup:


----------



## CliveDS

Don't make me bust out the Scapin:


----------



## ChuckAbbey

Just picked this up yesterday.


----------



## paterberg

*My Colnago M10*


----------



## Kenacycle

Colnagp EPS


----------



## Cni2i

Have we ever decided on a winner of this "best looking" bike contest yet?!?!?


----------



## 8toes

Simple and understated, but DAMN, there are some gorgeous bikes in here!!!!


----------



## woodys737

I'm diggin' the M10 above^^^. Wow!


----------



## 8toes

Me too. It IS a beauty.


----------



## raymonda

Best looking, I don't know but maybe the best looking Zurich!


----------



## takl23

<a href="https://s825.photobucket.com/albums/zz172/NikonTim/?action=view&current=Salsa.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz172/NikonTim/Salsa.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Didn't quite get the valve outta the way. The piece hanging is a bit of electrical tape as that stem tends to hit the rim and it's really annoying.


----------



## Eyon

Greenduck said:


> Cannondale SuperSix 5


What tires? I need to find lime green ones and they look perfect


----------



## shokhead

Nice bike but the color doesn't work for me.


----------



## Benzosol

*Colnago master piu*

Here's my older Colnago Master Piu with Sheriff Star hubs...


----------



## tdietz87

Greenduck said:


> Cannondale SuperSix 5


:thumbsup: Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JasonB176

Abaddon said:


> This new addition to the stable was born July 2, 2004. It would be redundant to say that I'm a proud father.


My favorite so far!!


----------



## froze

That's a nice looking Colnago. I like those Delta brakes, I wish that style would have stuck around a lot longer. Like the star hubs too, I may be wrong but weren't those track hubs?


----------



## red elvis

cant wait to post a picture of my bike on this thread but a new wheelset and a red grouppo are in the works.


----------



## Lea-Kim

*My Pink and White Ride*

This is one of my *Fiori Modena* that I sold two weeks ago. I have an other one almost identical, but that fits me (it's a friend on the bike, not me). It's not a super quality bike, but I LOVE the colors and design.


----------



## turbogrover

This is a very well put together bike. One of my faves so far. Classic good looks.


----------



## shokhead

Lea-Kim said:


> This is one of my *Fiori Modena* that I sold two weeks ago. I have an other one almost identical, but that fits me (it's a friend on the bike, not me). It's not a super quality bike, but I LOVE the colors and design.


Looking good!!


----------



## rward325

Benzosol said:


> Here's my older Colnago Master Piu with Sheriff Star hubs...


Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


back in 5......


----------



## froze

Lea-Kim said:


> This is one of my that I sold two weeks ago. I have an other one almost identical, but that fits me (it's a friend on the bike, not me). It's not a super quality bike, but I LOVE the colors and design.


Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't that bike a brand of Norco and distributed by Nishiki?


----------



## Lea-Kim

From what I know, Norco made Fiori to have a bicycle that looks like an Italian one and gave them italian names (modena, roma, etc.). As for Nishiki, they were also made by Norco. To sound japanese? I don't know much about those bikes, but most Fiori were Cromoloy and mounted with Shimano exage. Nothing special, but they had nice color designs (pink & white, pink and blue, blue and green, etc.)


----------



## red elvis

here is my fuji sst 2.0


----------



## Bob Wade

*Wilier GT*

Here is my new bike. Built up the way I wanted. Ridden about 500 miles. Wanted something a little different,


----------



## SSRider

gunnar roadie


----------



## panzer5a

*My 2005 Trek 5000*

I know everybody is biased toward their own...


----------



## cwdzoot

I don't own it but I did built it. Weight was 13lbs


----------



## twiggy73

cwdzoot said:


> I don't own it but I did built it. Weight was 13lbs


I will continue to dream such an awsome bike i want one !!!!!!!!!!

Twiggy


----------



## ludkeb

cwdzoot said:


> I don't own it but I did built it. Weight was 13lbs ]


Holy. Mother-fu- Ack. What the. I love Look's. I swear to god one day I'm going to own one. And in that paint scheme.


----------



## Sharknose

ludkeb said:


> Holy. Mother-fu- Ack. What the. I love Look's. I swear to god one day I'm going to own one. And in that paint scheme.


You might also enjoy this one:


IMG-20110809-00160.jpg by grayphotography, on Flickr

Posting on WW:
Weight Weenies • View topic - Look 695SR Cofidis Team Replica

I agree - the Look 695 is a fantastic looking bike.


----------



## maillotjaune

*695: 13.8lbs*

aaaaa


----------



## ludkeb

Sharknose said:


> You might also enjoy this one:
> 
> I agree - the Look 695 is a fantastic looking bike.


The 586 isn't too shabby either. Look, Time and Colnago don't do bad paint schemes. edit: Thanks for the link to WW...a lot more pictures that I'm drooling over. Time pedals though!?

Anyway, here's my 2012 Masi Evoluzione, with old-school Bianchi bottles. I took it out for a ride and picture day today.


----------



## Sharknose

maillotjaune said:


> aaaaa


Holy cow! That thing looks insanely trick with the Madfiber wheels. Three stunning Look 695's in a row...


----------



## Cni2i

*My Superleggera with DA C35s and Fulcrum Zeros*


----------



## Maverick

*Colnago C50 - PR38*

my good ol' Colnago.


----------



## maillotjaune

Maverick said:


> my good ol' Colnago.


That is awesome!


----------



## asherstash1

bosh


----------



## Crappymonkey

There are some absolutely stunning bikes in this thread. It's kind of neat to see the dramatic rise in photo quality fromt the beginning of the thread. My favorite is probably rward325's Look that they no longer have.

Here are mine...

BMC SLX01









Cannondale SR600









KiloTT


----------



## vetboy

Here's mine...


----------



## tski

*Newb post*

Just in....after many many months waiting while the fine folks at IF moved factories. This is one of the first few batches of frames to roll out of the Newmarket, NH facility. It's my first IF and my first Ti ride. She shares space with a Paul Taylor steel and TIME RXR VIP - so titanium fills out the stable well and perpetuates the futile quest for N+1 bikes while carefully treading the line of that other formula (see: Velominati Rule #12 => s-1) that can lead to "marital and family discord".

IF Ti Crown Jewel with an ENVE 2.0 fork. 3/4 paint with jersey panels, alloy 3T cockpit (ROTUNDO bars) and finished with Brooks tape and saddle. Fulcrum Racing 1's (less the decals) and Hutchinson tubeless add to the plush ride. Campy Record 11 ensures a dependable and crisp transmission. First ride impressions are positive. Not as quick or light as the TIME, but as a daily driver she's as confident and assertive as I need her to be.


----------



## kempo

twiggy73 said:


> I will continue to dream such an awsome bike i want one !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Twiggy


That is one awesome paint job. Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Le Turbo

Tski, you are posting PORNOGRAPHY on this thread! That is one purdy "daily driver" - one of the nicest I've seen, everything about it says retro classic in large characters, you lucky bugger. And that's a rad graphic you have there - wouldn't be as special if it were a vinyl, but I see it's painted. I like your style altogether.

For some other posters though, I'm not sure that plastic bikes qualify under "Classic Forums". Sorry.


----------



## vetboy

Le Turbo said:


> Tski, you are posting PORNOGRAPHY on this thread! That is one purdy "daily driver" - one of the nicest I've seen, everything about it says retro classic in large characters, you lucky bugger. And that's a rad graphic you have there - wouldn't be as special if it were a vinyl, but I see it's painted. I like your style altogether.
> 
> For some other posters though, I'm not sure that plastic bikes qualify under "Classic Forums". Sorry.


You might be unclear about what is meant by "Classic forums" - plastic bikes are just fine here.

Joe


----------



## CliveDS

Very Very Cool!


----------



## ldotmurray

Tski, 

For that gem I would gladly move from n+1 to s-1. That is one sexy b*#ch.


----------



## axel23

Abaddon said:


> This new addition to the stable was born July 2, 2004. It would be redundant to say that I'm a proud father.


Stunning combination. You did well. Btw, what's the total weight?


----------



## axel23

*My bikes . . .*

First the Tommasini. I've posted this before, but I'm still enamored. Under 19lbs, smooth, and handles like a dream. The fame is about 23 years old.

And second, my ti Dean. Under 17lbs. Best all-around bike ever.


----------



## woodys737

Best looking imho would be a Colnago C59 with black and green accents. Someday...

Here is a relatively new ride for me. I've had the frame for a while but just started riding it this past summer. Most of what you see was purchased used and everything is really dialed in as far as fit and function are concerned. By far the best performing bike I've had the pleasure of riding.

View attachment 243009


----------



## svard75

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/19_dqXV_x1gsm0P4Xv2qkcdf8STNmjwvp-H9chqZyjo?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xOGg_SkOUpA/TppLXtS593I/AAAAAAAAADA/2uA93aqjcfg/s800/DSC04347.JPG" height="451" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie02?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOH9sLybxd6MVQ&feat=embedwebsite">New Roadie</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## raymonda

Here you go. My son's new ride:thumbsup:


----------



## turbogrover

That's a very cool bike Raymonda! :thumbsup:

_I'm still waiting for someone to post up pics of the best looking bike though. We haven't seen it yet...._


----------



## svard75

turbogrover said:


> That's a very cool bike Raymonda! :thumbsup:
> 
> _I'm still waiting for someone to post up pics of the best looking bike though. We haven't seen it yet...._


I'm gonna have to disagree. All of the bikes posted here are amazing in one way or another. What's amazing to me may not be to you etc so really I don't see a bike manufacturer ever making the best looking bike which meets the criteria of every possible thing every possible person in the world feels is the best looking bike to them.


----------



## Sharknose

svard75 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree. All of the bikes posted here are amazing in one way or another. What's amazing to me may not be to you etc so really I don't see a bike manufacturer ever making the best looking bike which meets the criteria of every possible thing every possible person in the world feels is the best looking bike to them.


Agreed - no bike will ever be the 'best looking' for all people. But this Chesini comes pretty damn close: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2660216-post384.html

Have yet to see any bike on this thread that's better looking than that.


----------



## FTR

Sharknose said:


> Agreed - no bike will ever be the 'best looking' for all people. But this Chesini comes pretty damn close: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2660216-post384.html
> 
> Have yet to see any bike on this thread that's better looking than that.


If you are into old steel bikes.
Nice bike but not best looking IMO.
Nor are the Look billboards IMO.


----------



## adirik

*Crumpton SL*

Here's my Crumpton SL with an amazing burgundy tint. Campy SR11, Enve bar/stem/seatpost, and Shamal Ultra wheelset.


----------



## adirik

*Pegoretti Duende*

My Pegoretti Duende was posted earlier in this thread, but I think it looks better with the Reynolds wheelset.


----------



## CliveDS

Pegoretti and the Crumpton look great. Lots of thought went into those builds.


----------



## raymonda

adirik said:


> My Pegoretti Duende was posted earlier in this thread, but I think it looks better with the Reynolds wheelset.



Why the long cage on the Peg?


----------



## john11f




----------



## adirik

raymonda said:


> Why the long cage on the Peg?


I originally had a 13-29 cassette so I needed the Chorus mid-cage derailleur. I now have an 11-25 on there but it still works with the same derailleur and I don't experience any shifting problems.


----------



## adirik

john11f said:


>


Nice Eriksen, john11f! Here's mine (also posted earlier in this thread) with etched logos, S&S couplers, red anodized ee brakes, and Campy Eurus.


----------



## BunnV

*Amazing tint is right!*



adirik said:


> Here's my Crumpton SL with an amazing burgundy tint. Campy SR11, Enve bar/stem/seatpost, and Shamal Ultra wheelset.


That is AWESOME. :thumbsup:

I've only seen two Crumptons in person. One was flat black and one was like yours but the tint was _green_. I stared at that bike for 10 minutes straight. It was beautiful.


----------



## dwysyd

I love the Torelli and the Colnago Master Olympic too but my favorite is the Bianchi due to it's clean lines and simplicity. I do have a question about it though. Is it considered a fixed gear bike? My next question is with fixed gear bikes(whether it is one or not) is there a braking system on them? All of the bikes are beautiful, truly!


----------



## dwysyd

I love the Torelli and the Colnago Master Olympic too but my favorite is the Bianchi due to it's clean lines and simplicity. I do have a question about it though. Is it considered a fixed gear bike? My next question is with fixed gear bikes(whether it is one or not) is there a braking system on them? All of the bikes are beautiful, truly!


----------



## mjdwyer23

I've had some nice ones:


----------



## 92gli

adirik said:


> My Pegoretti Duende was posted earlier in this thread, but I think it looks better with the Reynolds wheelset.


Just looked through the entire thread and this is one of only a handful of bikes that speaks to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## vallinotti

My Cervelo R5.....in love!!


----------



## speedyg55

My S-Works SL2 with Zipp 808 Firecrest wheels:


----------



## turbogrover

92gli said:


> Just looked through the entire thread and this is one of only a handful of bikes that speaks to me. :thumbsup:


Agree. I've seen less than a handful of bikes I would ever consider. The Peg would look even better without the gaudy lettering on the wheelset. Big logos turn a subtle, and classic looking bike, into a "look at me" billboard.


----------



## buzzan

That first Bianchi is sex on wheels.


----------



## mountainandroad

My favorite steed, with Titus Fireline in the background (can't figure out how to get the image to show up - I entered the URL as indicated, but it isn't pathing to that page.)


----------



## mountainandroad

Can anyone tell me why my image isn't showing up?


----------



## Scooper

mountainandroad said:


> Can anyone tell me why my image isn't showing up?


Yes. You didn't use the URL of the jpg image. Here's the URL you should have used.

https://www.expresswetsuit.com/Images/road_sled_3.jpg


----------



## Fivethumbs

Not mine but I always wanted something just like it.

https://cdn.velospace.org/files/IMG_1995-001.JPG


----------



## mountainandroad

Scooper said:


> Yes. You didn't use the URL of the jpg image. Here's the URL you should have used.


Cinelli Willin' carbon frame with Campy Record 9S components. Campagnolo Neutron Wheel set, Cinelli Sub-200 bars with Cinelli Neo stem and Easton fork and seat post.

Thanks so much- I needed to path to the images folder. When the instructions said enter the URL, I took that to mean an actual web page, so I created a page with this image inserted behind another site. Now I know...


----------



## mountainandroad

Dorf411 said:


> But still wish I had a Tommasini



I've got to vote for the Bottecchia also. The lug work is beautiful, and I've always loved vintage steel frames and component setups. Very nicely done.

Here is another one of mine:
Frame restoration by Cyclart. Not exactly all period correct as I used Record carbon brake levers, later Chorus brake calipers and Speedplay clipless pedals. My first vintage restoration in the early 80s, unfortunately the frame ended up being too big for me.


----------



## mountainandroad

maui mike said:


> 14.5 lbs including cages and computer
> 
> Brakes	Zero Gravity
> Frame	Sworks including seat post clamp
> Front Dr	Ultegra
> Rear Dr	Dura Ace
> Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
> Handlebar	Easton EC90
> Chain	Sram pc89r
> Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
> Fork	Easton EC90 SLX - Cut
> Seatpost	Easton EC70 - Cut
> Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
> Crankset	FSA Superlight
> Bottom B	American Classis crmo
> Pedals	Speedplay X1
> Cassette	Dura Ace
> Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
> Tubes	Turbo light
> Rimstrips	tape
> Cables	Dura ace Standard
> Cages	Carbon
> Bar Tape	Cork Tape
> Brake levers	Dura Ace
> Crank bolts	FSA
> Headset	Specialized carbon
> headset cap & bolt	Specialized carbon
> Headset spacers	FSA
> Quick Release	AC


Love it!


----------



## 200km Club Rider

*Here's my ride and contender for best looking bike*

The picture says it all


----------



## Matt1986

For my entries, something old (Crescent Merckx w/ Super Record) and something new (De Rosa Titanio XS w/ Chorus):


----------



## IRFilter

cool bikes


----------



## froze

To bad we couldn't take a poll now for the best looking bike with what we have, problem is the poll would be monstrously long.


----------



## mountainandroad

Matt1986 said:


> For my entries, something old (Crescent Merckx w/ Super Record) and something new (De Rosa Titanio XS w/ Chorus):


The ti De Rosa is immaculate. Just gorgeous.


----------



## turbogrover

Now see,this just shows how much personal opinion matters in a bogus popularity contest like this.
I really like the look of the Crescent compared to the DeRosa. Even though it has top-of-the-line everything, the DeRosa looks like every other bland ti bike with different stickers on it.
This FORM ti bike below is one of the few standout ti frames I like as far as looks go. ( After all, this IS a best looking bike thread )


----------



## froze

There's nothing bogus about this, it's just peoples opinions of what they like and don't like. It's the same reason why people buy the cars they do, it doesn't make someone bogus because they like Chevy's instead of Fords or whatever car, just as it doesn't make it bogus if someone likes the DeRosa ti bike vs the Cresent. I don't happen to like industrial looking stuff like a lot of bikes on the market today myself, or the gawdy decals they plaster on everything from the bike to the wheels, but that doesn't make my opinion right or wrong, it just makes it right in my mind.


----------



## mountainandroad

Matt1986 said:


> For my entries, something old (Crescent Merckx w/ Super Record) and something new (De Rosa Titanio XS w/ Chorus):



I personally like the DeRosa too.:thumbsup:


----------



## mountainandroad

Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder


----------



## turbogrover

froze said:


> There's nothing bogus about this, it's just peoples opinions of what they like and don't like. It's the same reason why people buy the cars they do, it doesn't make someone bogus because they like Chevy's instead of Fords or whatever car, just as it doesn't make it bogus if someone likes the DeRosa ti bike vs the Cresent. I don't happen to like industrial looking stuff like a lot of bikes on the market today myself, or the gawdy decals they plaster on everything from the bike to the wheels, but that doesn't make my opinion right or wrong, it just makes it right in my mind.


Not questioning whether anyone's personal opinion is right or wrong. Having people judge what is "best looking" , in a contest is bogus. Beauty pageants are bogus. Beauty is not.


----------



## mgringle

*Hmmm. I like Ti*

My entry is close to my heart


----------



## mountainandroad

I think we're all sort of stuck with the logo stuff...and I would peel all of them off myself, but I'm always going to want to resell this derailleur, or that wheelset, or an older frame etc at some point, and if there is nothing on the component to identify what they are, the resale value tanks..


----------



## Matt1986

Cheers for the feedback guys, on both sides of the spectrum - it would be pretty boring if we could all agree on what a bike should look like! Personally I like the De Rosa over various other Ti frames on account of the non-sloping top tube and thinner tubes, as I prefer a more traditional look. 

I agree on the decals though, I'm not wild about the XS branding, but not bold enough to strip it off.


----------



## froze

turbogrover said:


> Not questioning whether anyone's personal opinion is right or wrong. Having people judge what is "best looking" , in a contest is bogus. Beauty pageants are bogus. Beauty is not.


Now you see, you have an opinion, you're opinion is this sort of thing is bogus, others find that it is not, so why be a party pooper? If you don't like this sort of thing then why contribute unless the goal is to piss others off? But that attempt has appears to fallen on deaf ears, so you may want to try again on a different post, eventually you'll piss off someone...I have!!

But seriously, there is a annual national contest called the National American Handmade Bicycle Show (NAHBS) that judges custom bikes and awards winners and runner ups, it's not bogus to them; I have a small classic car collection, I go to auto shows and sometimes win awards, but I really don't go to win just to display a car, but I go because it's fun, I get to talk to other collectors and look at their cars, it's not bogus for me. None of my bikes are worthy of such displays, but to see other bikes that forum members own is very cool and interesting. So personally I don't find this bogus I find it interesting and fun.


----------



## cxwrench

how's this one?


----------



## Johnny B.

Ones light ones pretty


----------



## atacamar

Wow, tons of beautiful bikes in here. Nice rides guys/gals


----------



## Sandpiper

Great photography Mopho ! the BMCs chunkyness and colour make it a stand out against the back drop, awesome work


----------



## rhauft

*Pinarello Dogma2 Giro d'Italia SR11ti*

my latest entry


----------



## ijaz429

rhauft said:


> my latest entry


Please tell me this bike gets ridden ALOT.


----------



## rhauft

ijaz429 said:


> Please tell me this bike gets ridden ALOT.


2002.4 miles since late May, which accounts for about 2/3rds of my miles.

It's not a trophy bike, it's a weapon. Thats what I use it for 'ALOT'.


----------



## froze

Sandpiper said:


> Great photography Mopho ! the BMCs chunkyness and colour make it a stand out against the back drop, awesome work


The scale pic has given me pause, I think it's a digital fake. Reason, the scale on the left is of a different exposure then the right one, also they show the same amount of weight front to rear...all bikes weigh more on the rear then the front, yet the scales show the weight exactly the same - 0, their not even recording any weight! I think the photo is a fake, just an opinion.


----------



## IRFilter

froze said:


> The scale pic has given me pause, I think it's a digital fake. Reason, the scale on the left is of a different exposure then the right one, also they show the same amount of weight front to rear...all bikes weigh more on the rear then the front, yet the scales show the weight exactly the same - 0, their not even recording any weight! I think the photo is a fake, just an opinion.


well if you look at the scales they are different. Needles are different, the podium holding the face to the stand is different. And it isn't a different exposure, its a reflection, which is perfectly natural. not Photoshopped


----------



## froze

IRFilter said:


> well if you look at the scales they are different. Needles are different, the podium holding the face to the stand is different. And it isn't a different exposure, its a reflection, which is perfectly natural. not Photoshopped


I'll take you at your word, but there are certain elements in the pic that look fishy to me.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

froze said:


> The scale pic has given me pause, I think it's a digital fake. Reason, the scale on the left is of a different exposure then the right one, also they show the same amount of weight front to rear...all bikes weigh more on the rear then the front, yet the scales show the weight exactly the same - 0, their not even recording any weight! I think the photo is a fake, just an opinion.





IRFilter said:


> well if you look at the scales they are different. Needles are different, the podium holding the face to the stand is different. And it isn't a different exposure, its a reflection, which is perfectly natural. not Photoshopped


I do not think the weighing machine is working. Most of these scales are restored for their aesthetics, but the internals are left alone. I could be wrong.


----------



## fab4

*Ti Cruiser*

Here's my custom ti cruiser road bike from XACD.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

fab4 said:


> Here's my custom ti cruiser road bike from XACD.


Did you order a second frame from them? Thought you already sold that bike of yours.


----------



## oily666

froze said:


> I'll take you at your word, but there are certain elements in the pic that look fishy to me.


Agreed and it doesn't look like the rear tire is in contact with the scale platform. The front looks suspect too. 

I give the overall win here to the Italians even though they seem to have lost their soul a bit with the Dogma. Come to think of it, most of the best Italian stuff was steel Viva Italian steel!


----------



## Ruslan124




----------



## frankq

My two entires:
Mr Alloy (my beater) - Colnago EPS, Dura Ace Di2, Ambrosio Nemesis, King hubs and BB, and other sh*t

Miss Carbon - Colnago C59, EPS Super Record, LIghtweight Standards

My vote for best looking bike goes to that Pinarello Giro Edition with Super Record, a few posts above, that thing just looks mean!


----------



## Ventruck

cxwrench said:


> how's this one?


I....can't...come to making any Trek jokes. Stem slammage is too cool for me to do so.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Too many beautiful bikes to count. Congrats to all who posted. Really enjoyed going through every page!


----------



## cyclintruckin

Can I start a flat bar commuter catagory ? lol. I read this post and dug up a pic of my bike when I first bought it compared to what it is now. So here is my entry into the now open flat bar division.

When new.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/?action=view&current=02042011053.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/02042011053.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Now. (I think I'm done) Upgrades were: Ritchey carbon fork, Shimano r-500 wheelset w/Michelin tires, Avid single digit brakes w/Jagwire pads, Easton bars and stem, Origin8 seat. Scott pro seatpost. Transit rear rack, Ergo grips (white), Forte' bar ends.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/?action=view&current=DSCF4327.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF4327.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


BTW the Pinarello Dogma2 Giro d'Italia SR11 is the winner ! Beautiful bike rhauft !!


----------



## JonF

Your Colnagos are beautiful frankq!


----------



## Slamden

*Gunnar Street Dog*

Here's my custom Gunnar. Campy Pista hubs, crankset and bottom bracket.


----------



## Drspeed

mgringle said:


> My entry is close to my heart


Sweet ride.


----------



## nelzbikes

Polar opposites. 2002 Postal Trek 5200 & 2012 Surly Moonlander
Someday soon I am gonna equip the Moonlander with Alfine & Versa shifter on drop bars.


----------



## slowdave

nelzbikes said:


> Polar opposites. 2002 Postal Trek 5200 & 2012 Surly Moonlander
> Someday soon I am gonna equip the Moonlander with Alfine & Versa shifter on drop bars.


Love the moonlander, do you notice the difference between sand and blacktop?


----------



## nelzbikes

slowdave said:


> Love the moonlander, do you notice the difference between sand and blacktop?


Yeah. Took it on vacation to the beach and you definitely have to air down to ride on the soft sand. At home, in the suburbs I run a higher pressure on the roads. Haven't really done much trail riding with it.


----------



## SSRider

My Gunnar Roadie


----------



## Henrik.B

Cube Agree GTC SL
View attachment 262569


----------



## pivo

My Van Nicholas Astraeus. Weekend rides have never felt so good on this little baby.


----------



## ijaz429

I will be the first to admit there are better looking bikes on the thread. HOWEVER, this was a really ugly bike when I started so maybe this can go under "most improved"?


----------



## ralph1

My original R3-SL and the new addition S2.




















cheers

Pete


----------



## Agent319

Haven't seen any of these on here. It's a KLEIN

View attachment 264452


----------



## Agent319

Agent319 said:


> Haven't seen any of these on here. It's a KLEIN
> 
> View attachment 264452


This is how she looks today

View attachment 264466


----------



## jr59

I got another entry;


----------



## adirik

My Crumpton...


----------



## mountainandroad

adirik said:


> My Crumpton...


Never heard of that frame maker before, but your bike is truly beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## nenad

Crumpton is exceptional. I'm nitpicking, but I think that kind of bike deserves better stem, bar, seatpost combo.


----------



## MTBDad

*Here's mine. Like all...*

obsessive bike owners I'm rather proud of my own (although that Ellis is amaizing!!)


----------



## mountainandroad

nenad said:


> Crumpton is exceptional. I'm nitpicking, but I think that kind of bike deserves better stem, bar, seatpost combo.


the problem with having "better" or "best" is that level of components is very pricey. Not all of us have a Bentley in the garage.  The cost of the frame probably broke him. LOL


----------



## ralph1

And the price of the wheels, nice bike though.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Benzosol

*My MASI...*

I know its not the correct groupo for this frame. I have all of the original parts and group FYI. Just wanted to take my vintage MASI add a modern group to it. Definitely enjoyed the results.


----------



## mountainandroad

Nice, but it needs Campy, not ShimaNO. It is an Italian bike after all.


----------



## Benzosol

*Not Shimano*

I usually agree with no only Campy on Italian bikes until I got sucked into the SRAM world.
And like I said. I built this as a daily rider. Sram force looks good with vintage frames anyway. The cranks arent too bulky. 

B


----------



## axel23

Beautiful bike. And I totally disagree with the idea that Italian frames should only have Campagnolo components. When it comes to functionality (i.e., a bike that's actually being ridden vs. one to hang on the wall), you should choose the group that works best for you.

I have a full Dura-ace Tommasini from 1988. It actually came equipped with Shimano, and that group performs better than comparable Campy equipment. Otoh, I also have a vintage Vitus that is full Campy Super Record. So let your actual needs dictate your set-up and don't be swayed by "the way things are supposed to be."


----------



## froze

If you want a Toyota buy Shamano or SRAM, but if you want a BMW get the Campy. At least with the Campy should a small part break you can fix your Campy for cheap instead of buying a whole new and expensive part for Shamano because they don't make much in the way of small replacement parts.

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!


----------



## Benzosol

*Hmm Campy = BMW???*

Ive had a nice time owning both a M5 and a Colnago C50 with Sram Red with no issues via either setup. And I didn't feel like I was buying a Honda when I bought the Red Groupset. I bought it because I am well used to the functionality of it. It also doesn't hurt that its for the most part one of the lightest groupsets out there. Not sure where people get this disposable thing with Shimano or Sram. Honestly. The quality of 7400 Series Dura Ace on. In many ways has been nicer than anything else out there especially in the finish plating etc.. As of late I have seen quite a few Colnago's outfitted with new Dura Ace or Sram Red.


----------



## mountainandroad

*SRAM v. ShimaNO v. Campy*

SRAM = very light, and top of the line is expensive which might ordinarily indicate high quality, but not in this case. All levels have cheap, pot metal internals, and just look good due to slick marketing and aesthetically pleasing graphics etc.
ShimaNO = Actively practices planned obsolescence. Most successive lines are not backwards compatible, and their top of the line mountain bike components are really overengineered: paying a lot for engineering we don't need. Dura Ace cranksets look like something from the middle ages.
Campy = Beautiful, elegant styling, highly functional and lasts forever. Parts for any year gruppo are always available.

Of course I've been a dyed in the wool Campy fan since the early 80s, so my perspective might be a tad biased.


----------



## mtnroadie

"SRAM v. ShimaNO v. Campy
SRAM = very light, and top of the line is expensive which might ordinarily indicate high quality, but not in this case. All levels have cheap, pot metal internals, and just look good due to slick marketing and aesthetically pleasing graphics etc.
ShimaNO = Actively practices planned obsolescence. Most successive lines are not backwards compatible, and their top of the line mountain bike components are really overengineered: paying a lot for engineering we don't need. Dura Ace cranksets look like something from the middle ages.
Campy = Beautiful, elegant styling, highly functional and lasts forever. Parts for any year gruppo are always available.

Of course I've been a dyed in the wool Campy fan since the early 80s, so my perspective might be a tad biased. "

I think you nailed it. Campy for my road bikes and Sram for my mtb. Though I will be honest that XTR with Rapidfire Plus shifting has me a bit curious. 

Without a doubt that new Dura Ace crankset is probably the most hideous bike component of all time. Japanese designs of late are not known for their aesthetic appeal, lets remember the butchering of the Subaru Impreza which was never a looker to begin with.


----------



## mtnroadie

totally missed the point of this thread... That Crumption is top notch! Only thing that bugs me is there is not braze on mount.


----------



## mountainandroad

*Xtr*

Not to go off topic, but I will digress for a mini-minute....I've learned that its best to customize/mix and match mountain bike components, not just buy a matching groupset. On my titus hard tail, I've got an XTR rapidfire shifters which work great, and XTR rear and front derailleurs, which also work great. My crankset and cassette are XT. Disc brakes are Hope Mono Mini. Wheelset is Roval E5 with DT swiss hubs. These components aren't as light as SRAM, (which is what everyone is using now for XC racing - that and 29ers) but with the kind of riding I do, I know those components will outlast SRAM. There is definitely a price to be paid for using the lightest gear, and that is durability. At current market prices for high end stuff, I want mine to last, because replacing components every year is for pros who get all their high end bikes and gear free from sponsors.

And on my road bike, it is almost all Campy or Cinelli, with the exception of the saddle which is the Specialized ti Phenom 130 and ShimaNO M540 spd pedals (I use the same shoes on both bikes  And the carbon of course which is the Easton E90 fork and seat post. :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

mtnroadie said:


> "SRAM v. ShimaNO v. Campy
> SRAM = very light, and top of the line is expensive which might ordinarily indicate high quality, but not in this case. All levels have cheap, pot metal internals, and just look good due to slick marketing and aesthetically pleasing graphics etc.
> ShimaNO = Actively practices planned obsolescence. Most successive lines are not backwards compatible, and their top of the line mountain bike components are really overengineered: paying a lot for engineering we don't need. Dura Ace cranksets look like something from the middle ages.
> Campy = Beautiful, elegant styling, highly functional and lasts forever. Parts for any year gruppo are always available.
> 
> Of course I've been a dyed in the wool Campy fan since the early 80s, so my perspective might be a tad biased. "
> 
> I think you nailed it. Campy for my road bikes and Sram for my mtb. Though I will be honest that XTR with Rapidfire Plus shifting has me a bit curious.
> 
> Without a doubt that new Dura Ace crankset is probably the most hideous bike component of all time. Japanese designs of late are not known for their aesthetic appeal, lets remember the butchering of the Subaru Impreza which was never a looker to begin with.


Tied for the 2nd funniest post I have read today.


----------



## froze

mountainandroad said:


> SRAM = very light, and top of the line is expensive which might ordinarily indicate high quality, but not in this case. All levels have cheap, pot metal internals, and just look good due to slick marketing and aesthetically pleasing graphics etc.
> ShimaNO = Actively practices planned obsolescence. Most successive lines are not backwards compatible, and their top of the line mountain bike components are really overengineered: paying a lot for engineering we don't need. Dura Ace cranksets look like something from the middle ages.
> Campy = Beautiful, elegant styling, highly functional and lasts forever. Parts for any year gruppo are always available.
> 
> Of course I've been a dyed in the wool Campy fan since the early 80s, so my perspective might be a tad biased.


No not bias, you're correct.


----------



## twiggy

I know there are fancier bikes out there but I still love my Cannondale EVO!!


----------



## loona

*...*

..one of my bikes


----------



## Wadl

I just finished building it, I am very proud of my bike ... now, all is missing are a new set of wheels, saddle and speedplay !!


----------



## Fred 853

2011 Mercian Strada Speciale:

FINISHING AND COSMETICS
Frame - Reynolds 853 with Reynolds 631 forks and stays
Frame Color – No. 1 Emerald Green Flamboyant
Head Tube, Seat Tube Panel, and Bands – No. 7 Ruby Flamboyant lined with No. 10 Gold Polychromatic.
Lug Lining – No. 10 Gold Polychromatic. Cast Clover Leaf Cutouts and Fork Crown Cutouts filled with No. 7 Ruby Flamboyant and Lined with No. 10 Gold Polychromatic.
Down Tube – Gold Gothic Text Transfer 
Head Tube – Mercian Headbadge
Seat Tube – Crest Transfer 
Top of Seat Tube – 853 Tubing Transfer
Brake Guides – 3 Through Guides on Lower Left-Hand Side
Rear Dropouts – Vertical 
Geometry - Custom

COMPONENTS
Full Campagnolo Athena 11s silver alloy gruppo 
Campagnolo Record alloy threaded headset
Campagnolo quick release skewers
Campagnolo cables
White Industries H2 and H3 hubs (Front-32H and Rear-36H) 
D/T Swiss Competition double butted spokes and Pro Lock brass nipples in Black Color
Mavic Open Pro rims in Silver Color
Schwalbe Ultremo DD 700 x 23C tires
Schwalbe SV15 40mm butyl inner tubes 
Nitto S-83 seatpost
Nitto Technomic stem 
Nitto M190 Euro 80 handlebar 
Nitto Bottle Cage R
MKS Prime Sylvan Touring Pedals (Silver Color)
MKS Super Deep Steel Toeclips 
MKS Spin-II Pedal Flips
Brooks B15 Swallow Chrome Saddle in Honey Color 
Brooks Leather Bar Tape in Honey Color (with oil finish on wood plugs)
Brooks Toe Straps in Honey Color
Zimbale Leather Saddlebag in Honey Color
Jagwire Tube Tops rubber cable/frame protectors 


** The Zimbale Leather Saddlebag is just the right size to hold a Lezyne Pressure Drive mini pump, an inner tube, and some tire patch supplies and still maintain the leather and steel retro look. ( <a href="http://www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Product&product_no=01ZIMSOT0000010&main_cate_no=AA000000&display_group=1" rel="nofollow">www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Product&product_no...</a> )

Also, I did put a light colored oil finish on the Brooks handlebar plugs before the bike was assembled because I did not like the look of raw unfinished wood. 

Finally, a couple of somewhat unusual features of the bike include: 

(1) the Nitto M190 Euro 80 handlebar, which I had to order from Alex's Cycle in Japan. This handlebar is compatible with European brake levers and has a second groove for Campy Ergopower cables. The curve is slightly different on this Nitto bar as compared to the Nitto STI bars for Shimano levers, and it flows better into the Campy controls.

(2) the three through guides on the lower left side of the top tube. These guides allowed the use of a full-length shielded rear brake cable which resulted in a nice feel when working the rear brake, less chance of something gumming up the rear brake cable, better alignment with the modern cable routing of the Ergopower controls, and a somewhat retro look of a completely shielded rear brake cable.

More photos may be seen at http://flickeflu.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## brianb21

Here is my Domane 6.9 P1. There is alot of nice bikes in this thread!


----------



## mountainandroad

brianb21 said:


> Here is my Domane 6.9 P1. There is alot of nice bikes in this thread!


Your Domane is Seriously nice. And we can all relate to bikes built with love. I love bikes!


----------



## Matt1986

Fred 853 said:


> 2011 Mercian Strada Speciale:


This is one of the prettiest, most tasteful builds I have seen in a long while - well done. The paintwork and Brooks accessories combine to create a very traditional, 'British' feel about it. 

If I can make one suggestion: have you considered ditching the Schwables for a traditional gum-walled tyre to compliment that classic look? Veloflex make some excellent clinchers (Master 23) that would fit the bill nicely: Veloflex - Open tubular tyres


----------



## brianb21

mountainandroad said:


> Your Domane is Seriously nice. And we can all relate to bikes built with love. I love bikes!


Thank you and I agree!


----------



## Maverick

Here's my 2012 summer project




























X marks the Colnago


----------



## froze

I love that look of the frame with black and gold accents. I don't typically care for black on bikes but that frame it looks great.


----------



## pete0713

Maverick said:


> Here's my 2012 summer project


All kinds of bling. Love it.


----------



## gumbafish

I think my sperm count went down just looking at that carbon seat, doesn't that hurt like heck?


----------



## brianb21

That is awesome!


----------



## halldavid328888

Great bikes in this post. Please tell us who won the contest in the end. Really eager to see the champ.


----------



## pete0713

halldavid328888 said:


> Great bikes in this post. Please tell us who won the contest in the end. Really eager to see the champ.


This isn't about winning or losing ("best looking bike" is too subjective anyway). It's about showing off bikes and getting to gawk at them.


----------



## Fred 853

Matt1986 said:


> This is one of the prettiest, most tasteful builds I have seen in a long while - well done. The paintwork and Brooks accessories combine to create a very traditional, 'British' feel about it.
> 
> If I can make one suggestion: have you considered ditching the Schwables for a traditional gum-walled tyre to compliment that classic look? Veloflex make some excellent clinchers (Master 23) that would fit the bill nicely: Veloflex - Open tubular tyres


Thank you so much for those very kind words about my bike and for the link to the Veloflex gum-walled tires. 
I had considered going with a tire with a more vintage look but decided on the Schwalbe Ultremo DD because it was similar to the highly rated Schwalbe Ultremo ZX racing tire but had a bead to bead layer of SnakeSkin fabric to aid in puncture protection. With the roads that I ride on, that is a prime consideration.

Although the DD tires do not look vintage, they are still very good looking tires in their own right and work extremely well.


----------



## colorider7

Wow! That Colnago Master 55 is amazing! Nice work!


----------



## FTR

colorider7 said:


> Wow! That Colnago Master 55 is amazing! Nice work!


Agreed (although I dont understand the point of all the superlight CF parts on the steel frame).


----------



## wesb321

loona said:


> ..one of my bikes




WTF is this? Details, need some details and is that your car too?


----------



## wesb321

brianb21 said:


> Here is my Domane 6.9 P1. There is alot of nice bikes in this thread!



Something looks different about your seat?


----------



## brianb21

wesb321 said:


> Something looks different about your seat?


It is a selle SMP pro. Looks odd but it is super comfy.


----------



## froze

Elizabe2th37 said:


> I like it! Although I have two brake levers I only use the front caliper.


Huh? You must ride on nothing but deserted straight flat roads?

So I don't have type a lot read this: Bicycling Street Smarts, Chapter 6: Using your Brakes


----------



## Dfrensdorff

My Bianchi Freccia Celeste...........


----------



## Ventruck

Maverick said:


> Here's my 2012 summer project


Just take me now.

Stem slammed and everything.


----------



## gabedad

Maverick said:


> Here's my 2012 summer project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X marks the Colnago


This has got my vote - it looks like an art peice


----------



## Maverick

Ventruck said:


> Just take me now.
> 
> Stem slammed and everything.


Wanted to showcase that it's possible to built something extraordinary with an old steel frameset. Note that the Master has been around since the 80s. 
30yr old design, classic frameset/Precisa fork with a touch of modern components, and yes I have to agree there's couple of bling components, but not too much to distract.
And obviously on Campagnolo.

Decent weight, approx 6900gr complete. 

Cheers


----------



## PRB

wesb321 said:


> WTF is this? Details, need some details and is that your car too?


I'm not sure who made the frame in that pic but the part that grabbed your attention is a Softride beam. They were somewhat popular in the late 90s with a few people making frames for them, Zipp included. If you google _Softride beam_ you can find a fair amount of info.


----------



## vaetuning

*Roubaix SL-4 S-Works*

Hi there

Taking a chance here - I know it is not a steel classic - but hopefully you'll be polite towards her!!

Now I'm just waiting for spring:mad2:

With respect

Mads


----------



## Woodmaster

I used this bike for commuting... used, because it was stolen out from the showroom...











I still have one road bike...will post picture later


----------



## vaetuning

*Woodbike*



Woodmaster said:


> I used this bike for commuting... used, because it was stolen out from the showroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one road bike...will post picture later


Hello Woodmaster

Simply put - STUNNING!!

With respect

Mads


----------



## froze

Woodmaster said:


> I used this bike for commuting... used, because it was stolen out from the showroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one road bike...will post picture later


Wow, of all the wood and bamboo bikes I've seen while unique they were also ugly, yours was unique but it wasn't ugly! 

How did in heck could someone steal that bike and not be worried about getting caught? He can never ride it in public because the bike would stand out like a sore thumb. It's not like he stole a Trek that everyone owns!


----------



## mile2424

Here's my old rig....










and the more recent...


























Unfortunately had some issues with rubbing so had to tear it down and get fixed...


----------



## EMR

The Bontrager I have for sale


----------



## Woodmaster

@Vaetuning: Thanks 
@froze: Yeah, sometimes thieves are really stupid or they have a special order list, but since the bike is missing for quite some time I gave up on (and the police probably to) finding it...

Now I still have this one, with experimental wooden wheel (you can also find more pictures on this site: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tratar-Bikes/123177927698288


----------



## ralph1

Love the 2 x S WORKS frames!!


----------



## froze

I like the look of the wooden wheel far better then the steel spoke wheel on the rear. The wood wheel just goes with the looks of the bike and makes it stand out even more. Really cool. Now just get another one for the rear! Not sure how this would look, but they still make beech wood rims, though they use steel spokes, if your experimental wood rim fails to perform, at least it would still have some wood look to the rims. I like your wood rims better, but some wood is better then no wood on the wheels for that particular bike.


----------



## Tamerair

Nice Felt


----------



## aingeru

Sorry guys, I win...


----------



## PJay

nice.
and, daringly flirts with Rule 46.


----------



## tihsepa

PJay said:


> nice.
> and, daringly flirts with Rule 46.


^^^^^See my sig. ^^^^^


----------



## Major_Clanger

Would love to restore an old Raleigh Hustler - I remember being given one for my birthday in 1976 and it would help fuel my nostalgia.... Here's the Bottecchia I built-up a few months ago.


----------



## bbm1

^
^
I hope to have a bike like this in my birth day.
nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici

Here you go!


----------



## thower

*Tommasini*


----------



## crampangoslo

Totally digging this Crumpton.



adirik said:


> My Crumpton...


----------



## froze

thower said:


> View attachment 288237


I really like this bike, nice, real nice.


----------



## berndrea

I just felt like sharing mine...
\







[/URL]


----------



## metalpossum

I haven't got an updated photo with the new leather covered toe clips and straps, as well as a stainless steel bottle cage, but I'm sure you get the picture. Also, I'll happily give $1000 to anybody who happens to have another frame the same as mine (impossible  )


----------



## crank1979

Mine (left) versus my mates (right).


----------



## bosshmic




----------

